# Naruto 542 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Ladies, Gentlemen, predict away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 1, 2011)

Continuation of Raikage fight. Hoping for something else, though.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

the raikage lets naruto and bee pass


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

More Tsunade/A yelling.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

i guess raikage lets them pass.or he and nrto continue to confront.
i wonder what naruto tried to do.KBs?


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

so the raikage too was believed the prophecy shit at one point?


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep. TNJ was once effective.
Still we wrap up the flashback, A lets them go. Then either they get jumped by Edos like Dan or they head back to camp and handle the zetsu problem. Both might occur.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know anymore. At first it was "Zetsu will appear 100% confirmed" since he always appeared in the chapters for a long time recently, but now with this chapter...I'm completely lost, no idea what Kishi is doing any more...where is Zetsu Kishi...where is he 


I predict some more flashbacks for the most of the chapter. Then at the end Killer A tells Naruto and Killerbee to go, that or there's a cliffhanger for Killer A's choice on whether to let them go or not. Hopefully Zetsu appears...


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 1, 2011)

Bee convinces A to give Naruto a chance to prove himself. The fight between the two of them continues however as a nonlethal one. Pretty much a sparring fight in which Naruto can refine his control over RM and A and Bee teach him in real combat.


----------



## vered (Jun 1, 2011)

lets hope they continue to fight to resolve the speed issue.or we wont get to hear the end of the argument.


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2011)

more talk like this chapter and pointless hype.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 1, 2011)

Majority of the chapter is a flashback, Naruto doesn't fight A. Bee fights him and Naruto passes. Tsunade tries to talk him out of it, Naruto convinces her he will save the world.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2011)

A said that naruto should be killed instead of bee because he has control of his bijuu bomb made me think they will not let naruto pass until he finishes it.

MS version is out One cracked rib


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 1, 2011)

Some more flashbacks, Bee tries to TnJ A. Tsunade also takes Naruto's and Bee's side. Naruto shows that he is faster than A and chapter ends with A letting the Jinchuriki pass.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto speeds up and goes by them all.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2011)

Something about the flashback causes A to do a 180, he allows Naruto and Bee free passage. The rest of the chapter is surprisingly devoted to Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Bentham (Jun 1, 2011)

Flashback of Raikage and Bee fighting Minato. remmeber bee's flashback of minato holding rasengan during naruto's training?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter 542 Prediction*:   Brotherly Understanding

The Flashback continues of A and B's adventures.   The Raikage starts to understand B's reasoning and inspite great hesitation, he relents.   But only on certain conditions.   If Naruto and Bee are to enter the battlefield, they won't be doing it alone.


----------



## Penance (Jun 1, 2011)

I predict...flashback


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 1, 2011)

More epic conversations.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

I predict more brofists :33


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto tells Bee to let the Raikage go he says he will settle things like Shinobi  the Raikage can't have any complaints when he beats him Bee relents they start fighting Naruto is matching A Naruto realises as things stand it isn't enough  he manages to stack RM  with SM and moves so fast that A can't follow and knocks him out Naruto tells Tsunade not to worry he will handle things from here

Maybe we will getsome alliance action as well Shikaku is struggling to find a plan in which to combat the Zetsu's maybe one or two of the named characters find one by accident


----------



## Aiku (Jun 1, 2011)

I predict Itachi.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 1, 2011)

i predict :  raikage will be tnj'd by shikamaru's dad

~snip~


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Predictions:* Mostly flashback chapter, Naruto is revealed to have slipped away with a KB, which alarms Bee due to the high amount of chakra he wasted for it. Shikaku figures out how to solve the Zetsu problem using Katsuyu somehow. Chapter ends with Tobi declaring it's time to fetch the 8-tails.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 2, 2011)

*This last chapter was one of the deepest in a very long while. Raikage talking about his relationship with Minato, and his frustrations with Minato and Jiraiya. Raikage's relationship with Killer B and Kishi also showed the extent of which the Raikage would go to protect the Ninja world. Naruto acting like a son and not having it when someone speaks of his father in vain. A fight was about to happen between 2 powerhouses and bitches were going to cry. It's official that Tsunade = Sakura lol.

Kishi exceeded my expectations completely. I would've never guessed such an epic chapter like this last one.

Prediction: Raikage and Tsunade being told that Zetsu are making identical clones that can't be differentiated by sensors. Then Naruto tells them they he can differentiate them by sensing their evil intent.*


----------



## Cjones (Jun 2, 2011)

I honestly would rather Kishi stay focused on Kages/Jins with some Nagato/Itachi.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys should know what Im gonna predict....

More speed feats!


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

I predict that the Naruto standing next to Bee and A is a bunshin while the real Naruto is far ahead heading to the battlefield


----------



## auem (Jun 2, 2011)

mostly  flashback...at the end raikage wants the proof that naruto can manage bijuu ball.
                                               or
flashback ends quickly...raikage still wants proof of naruto...naruto unleashes black rasengan..raikage owned...
                                            or
raikage lets naruto and bee  to pass after some sobby flashback...
                                            or
naruto already made a bushin that is moving through underground(naruto can dig if you remember chunnin fight with neji)..


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 2, 2011)

My votes goes to the chapter being only a flashback.


----------



## mellomuse (Jun 2, 2011)

vered said:


> lets hope they continue to fight to resolve the speed issue.or we wont get to hear the end of the argument.



Hear hear.  I predict flashback next chap, which seems obvious, but the question's been _raised_ now and TnJ won't cut it. Naruto's gonna have to show R that he can surpass his dad, and that can't be done by talk (I hope-hope-hope!).


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 2, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Naruto tells Bee to let the Raikage go he says he will settle things like Shinobi  the Raikage can't have any complaints when he beats him Bee relents they start fighting Naruto is matching A Naruto realises as things stand it isn't enough  he manages to stack RM  with SM and moves so fast that A can't follow and knocks him out Naruto tells Tsunade not to worry he will handle things from here
> 
> Maybe we will getsome alliance action as well Shikaku is struggling to find a plan in which to combat the Zetsu's maybe one or two of the named characters find one by accident



A will realize he is a newb at lightspeed fighting. Please let that happen. I hope he gets knocked out too. NARUTO + B DOUBLE LARIAT!!


----------



## Neptun (Jun 3, 2011)

we will find out why Killer started to rap, we will see how Killer and Hachibi formed their eternal friendship and maybe we'll even see some Sabu action, after all Killer and he seemed to know each other. 
speaking of which, whatever happened to that old Enka-ninja anyway after the Kisame-fight?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 3, 2011)

continuation of flashback. I think this ones gonna be a long one.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sick of flashbacks, I really am.


----------



## calimike (Jun 4, 2011)

Flashback among Madara, Minato, Pain and everyone


----------



## BioLizard (Jun 4, 2011)

I am going to be totally original here and predict a flashback.

And maybe some panels of what the rest of the alliance is doing.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 4, 2011)

A and B: *friendly smirk" Hm.
Sudden double Lariat attempt on Naruto (friendly version)
Naruto: "Heh" ** protects from being decimated.
*Does double fist bump with both A and B*

Awesome Gai level manliness moment ensues.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 4, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *Prediction: Raikage and Tsunade being told that Zetsu are making identical clones that can't be differentiated by sensors. Then Naruto tells them they he can differentiate them by sensing their evil intent.*



I support this.Most reasonable prediction.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a feeling we will see Kabuto soon. It's evident that some changes need to be made to his plan after Madara's actions and the fact that Killer Bee and Naruto are on the way to the battleground (unless Raikage manages to convince them not to, which I highly doubt). It's weird that so much can happen in one single day of the war, and for Naruto to appear even before the first day's battle is really over, but Kishi really still has so many characters, including the resurrected Edo Tenseis, to bring into the spotlight, unless only Naruto's battles will be shown on panel from now on and all the rest happen mainly off panel, which will be frankly be very unwelcome and not why many people are reading the current war arc.


----------



## Stylie25 (Jun 5, 2011)

Im tired of raikages cocky attitude. Naruto has to knock him down a few pegs.

Raikage doubting naruto and his dads words foreshadows that naruto needs to prove him wrong. Baby


----------



## Tregis (Jun 5, 2011)

I predict... Kakuzu.

Dammit. 

I also predict Zetsu being godly, and hopefully more of Bee.


----------



## Klue (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm just ready for the second stage of the war to begin.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 5, 2011)

*Scenario 1:*
Naruto shows Raikage Biju-dama also surpasses him with speed. Rakage lets Naruto go.

Naruto: I'll end this war myself.

Tsunade: No need to say next line. Me and your grampa Raikage will have tea at head quarters until then. I believe in you.

*Scenario 2:*
Raikage and Naruto continue to act as they have and go to full-on fight. Before they kill each other, Tsunade strikes the ground [like ch 159] and Raikage and Naruto fall in. Thus stopping the fight and she puts few buckets of water on their head. Then all four of them go to head quarters to decide next step and tell Naruto about the current situation.

Anyways, I think flashback is already over. And Bee has convinced Raikage to some degree. So with few more word exchange(talk), the issue on what to do with jinchurikis will be over. Also the Zetsu clones that were moving underground will reach the head quarters. More chaos.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm just ready for the second stage of the war to begin.


The night is still young my friend
And the zetsus hungry

And Shika still hasn't had his consolation sex from Temari


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm just ready for the second stage of the war to begin.



this is the second stage of the war 

zetsu sneaking up on people. itachi's genjutsu to control people and kill each other.

unless you think that battle royal as they did in the day is the only valid stage of war?.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 5, 2011)

Prediction:
Awesome flashback of Bee's awesomeness.
Then... Six Edo Jinchuurikis appear in front of A, B, Tsunade and Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> this is the second stage of the war
> 
> zetsu sneaking up on people. itachi's genjutsu to control people and kill each other.
> 
> unless you think that battle royal as they did in the day is the only valid stage of war?.



You should know what I mean, Addy. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm just ready for the second stage of the war to begin.



you wanna see naruto vs madara. right.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2011)

- Few more pages of Kumo bros flashback
- Tsunade & A receive info about the Zetsus and Bee tells them that Naruto can identify the Zetsus and save alliance from certain doom
- Bee succesfully TnJ's A, but A is still sceptical about Naruto
- Naruto shows that his RM speed surpasses A's
- The Kages let the Jinchuriki go


----------



## LoT (Jun 5, 2011)

I predict Naruto did a KB and is already gone.


----------



## riyuhou (Jun 5, 2011)

- Bee's talk no jutsu work on A
- A told it's ok but only 1 Jinchuriki can go because they can't risk both.
- They all learn about the "hiden Killer Zetsu" plan
- That's the moment Madara and Zetsu choose to appear.
- Bee tell that since Naruto can sense bad people (and people were complaining about jutsu coming out of no where when it comes to Sasuke...), he should go help Shika's dad against the "hiden Killer Zetsu Plan" while they (A, Bee and Tsunade) will take care of Madara.
- So Naruto go to help Shika's dad against the "hiden Killer Zetsu" plan
- Next :* Madara + Zetsu VS A + Bee + Tsunade.*

Edit : better end : 

- Since they can't let Nartuo without protection, Tsunade leave with him.
- Madara order Zetsu to follow them while he take care of both A and bee.
-* Next : Madara Vs Kumo's strongest tag team!*


----------



## Face (Jun 5, 2011)

Flashback
Naruto vs Raikage round 2


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2011)

more flashback maybe they get attacked by zetsus


----------



## blacksword (Jun 5, 2011)

Zetsu proceeds raping the joint army. 

Raikage let Naruto go.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 5, 2011)

B stays to fight A while Naruto continues to the war; Madara shows up and they stop fighting each other to fight against him. It's no use of course, and it's the end of them both.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2011)

i just hope for a madara appereance and hopefully nagato and itachi will get panel time as well.
if there is a flashback i hope it will be full of revelations.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 5, 2011)

I think we're about due for some other stage from Madara or Kabuto.  After the Raikage lets Naruto through, what is he going to do?  Fight white Zetsu?  There's no where particular location where Naruto needs to "save the day".


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Naruto made a KB.

Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think we're about due for some other stage from Madara or Kabuto.  After the Raikage lets Naruto through, what is he going to do?  Fight white Zetsu?  There's no where particular location where Naruto needs to "save the day".



he will find out about yamato from someone and he will go and try and save him. that could be a possibility. or he and bee get attacked by zombies


----------



## blacksword (Jun 5, 2011)

If we are lucky we can get another useless Itachi and Nagato cameo. lol


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 5, 2011)

Madara or Sasuke, please.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 5, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> Madara or *Sasuke, please.*



^ This.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2011)

More insight on A and Bee's bond through the flashback.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2011)

More A and Naruto action.

It's pretty out of place for more hatred ranting now, let's see the good characters first.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 5, 2011)

Prediction:

Raikage doesn't give a darn about Bee's fist. Backhands him, Naruto gets pissed. Raikage is already pissed (he's always pissed). Naruto boosts up his RM, and blitzes Raikage. He goes V2 Raiton Shroud and then proceeds to pummel on Naruto for a bit. Naruto boosts up his RM to near maximum and proceeds to shit on Raikage. Then leaves with Bee. Bee grabs Tsunade's breasts before leaving.

Next Chapter: Naruto arrives on the battlefield!



Hexa said:


> I think we're about due for some other stage from Madara or Kabuto.  After the Raikage lets Naruto through, what is he going to do?  Fight white Zetsu?  There's no where particular location where Naruto needs to "save the day".



What about Gaara's location? He's got Muu and those other guys to contend with. Naruto vs unknown character, that's actually refreshing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2011)

Minato vs A please


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think we're about due for some other stage from Madara or Kabuto.  After the Raikage lets Naruto through, what is he going to do?  Fight white Zetsu?  There's no where particular location where Naruto needs to "save the day".



I believe most of us would be happy to find out that Kabuto actually reserved Itachi and Nagato for the Bee and Naruto. 

That really would be nice of him.


----------



## navy (Jun 6, 2011)

More Minato wanking from Kishi. Lets fimally end the debates, just put minato on SO6P tier and call it a day.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 6, 2011)

I think flashback of how B got Killer in his name. Maybe he killed someone? And why or how he became the 8-tails jinchuuriki and him dealing with it (being a village weapon and prisoner). I think someone is gonna pop up in front of A and Tsunade at the end after A lets Bee and Naruto go.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 6, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> I think flashback of how B got Killer in his name. Maybe he killed someone? And why or how he became the 8-tails jinchuuriki and him dealing with it (being a village weapon and prisoner). I think someone is gonna pop up in front of A and Tsunade at the end after A lets Bee and Naruto go.



I suspect "Killer Bee" just developed because it sounds more like a rapper's name than "Bee" does. 

Why would they give someone the nickname "killer" when they're all shinobi and should all be killers anyway?


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 6, 2011)

ど迫力勝負!! ナルトは雷影を振り切れるか!?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 6, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> ど迫力勝負!! ナルトは雷影を振り切れるか!?



Something like: "A game of force! Can Naruto shake off the Raikage?" 

Okay; not really anything we didn't already know.

And Babelfish works when Google Translate gives you garble-de-gook.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> ど迫力勝負!! ナルトは雷影を振り切れるか!?



seems like the struggle between naruto and raikage continues?
well thats what we all wanted isnt it?
perhaps a challange by the Raikage to test naruto.


----------



## Penance (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah...soon to be spoilers...


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2011)

Penance said:


> Ah...soon to be spoilers...



48+ hours isn't soon.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully Madara or Sasuke appear.



vered said:


> seems like the struggle between naruto and raikage continues?
> well thats what we all wanted isnt it?
> perhaps a challange by the Raikage to test naruto.



Incorrect.  That blurb was only in reference to last week's chapters of Shonen Jump, not this week.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect.  That blurb was only in reference to last week's chapters of Shonen Jump, not this week.



Incorrect. It is for issue #27 that is in print now and Ohana will get it on Wednesday. So it is for the chapter we will get this week. Though official sales date is for next week(6/13). If you follow the link you'll know.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 6, 2011)

So Naruto and A are going to have a throw down, hopefully Naruto is merciful and refrains from shaming A in front of the woman he is trying to impress.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> Madara or Sasuke, please.



This, so very much this.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 6, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> This, so very much this.



It's become pretty clear at this point that we're not getting either (at least Sasuke) until the next arc.

Which will probably be the long-awaited Naruto vs Sasuke arc.


----------



## drunk kitsune (Jun 6, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> Prediction: Raikage and Tsunade being told that Zetsu are making identical clones that can't be differentiated by sensors. Then Naruto tells them they he can differentiate them by sensing their evil intent.



Flashback finishes towards the end of the chapter; Zetsu clone(s?) as a random ninja appears with a message for the kages; Naruto blitzes Zetsu while the other three look on in shock, showing how not-useless he is.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> This, so very much this.


You not interested in the speed debate Ekir?


----------



## lathia (Jun 6, 2011)

I predict an A and Bee flashback continuation. Followed by how Raikage put faith on Bee to protect him. Therefore, now Bee must put faith on Naruto and finally, Raikage lets him pass.

lulz

Or... Kishi can grow some balls and entertain his fans with a mini battle. Which seems more likely?


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 6, 2011)

I predict:Naruto and A resolve their fight
B says something heartwarming to Naruto
we see a Tsunade nip-slip


oh, and more fodder getting killed by Zetsu


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 6, 2011)

I predict horrible flashback then We get shikamaru's dad tell his genius counter attack


----------



## motto (Jun 6, 2011)

More A and B flashbacks and some Naruto shown to be a clone. the real him left a while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 6, 2011)

more flashback 

some ET's maybe? or otherwise naruto does some TnJ OR instead of trying to outspeed raikage which will never work naruto just pounds him to smitherines.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 6, 2011)

We need a "Holy Shit!" chapter.  It's been a while.

I can remember the excitement of the Pain arc, where you had such crazy shit happening that when the spoilers were released almost everyone thought they were fake....


----------



## riyuhou (Jun 6, 2011)

Hitt said:


> It's become pretty clear at this point that we're not getting either (at least Sasuke) until the next arc.
> 
> Which will probably be the long-awaited Naruto vs Sasuke arc.



Well, since Zetsu located both Jin and is leading Madara to them...I think it's a good time for them to appear this chapter.

it would be great if this chapter could set up 2 thinks : 
 - "A" agreeing for one Jin only to participate. And since Naruto can notice evil, using him as a counter against "hidden Killer Zetsu" plan.
 - Madara Vs Kumo's strongest tag team.

Remember that Madara said that at the end of the night, is eye moon plan will be complete. He already took a replacement for Kyubi chakra...all he need now is Hachibi's chakra.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2011)

Hitt said:


> We need a "Holy Shit!" chapter.  It's been a while.
> 
> I can remember the excitement of the Pain arc, where you had such crazy shit happening that when the spoilers were released almost everyone thought they were fake....



i fully agree.we need a WTH chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 6, 2011)

> We need a "Holy Shit!" chapter. It's been a while.
> 
> I can remember the excitement of the Pain arc, where you had such crazy shit happening that when the spoilers were released almost everyone thought they were fake....


Last "Holy Shit" chapter was when Kabuto revelead his Edo Tensei army.

Chapter 515.


----------



## navy (Jun 6, 2011)

I shat my pants when gedo mazo appeared....to bad it was short lived


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 6, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> He already took a replacement for Kyubi chakra...all he need now is Hachibi's chakra.


That's the purpose of Hachibi's tentacle that B swapped for himself.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 6, 2011)

motto said:


> More A and B flashbacks and some Naruto shown to be a clone. the real him left a while ago.



Very unlikely. The confrontation between Naruto and the kages is necessary. Don't forget Naruto is the child of prophecy who will revolutionize the shinobi world. For that to happen he'll have to make the shinobi alliance believe in him. So far Naruto's actions have had little effect on the other shinobi villages aside from Suna. Getting the support of the Raikage or even just his personal respect would be a huge step for Naruto. If Naruto is to achieve that a clone would be pointless. What motivation would there be for A who respects strength above all to be impressed by a kagebunshin?

Besides if that was a clone Kishi would have chosen a different cliffhanger. Instead of Bee blocking A, the chapter would have stopped right in the moment before Naruto got hit.


----------



## tori22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Flashback, then it will switch to Shikaku's plan which will be epic, then either the Raikage will accept Bee's plea, or he will reject it and Naruto and the Raikage will start to have another physical confrontation. Tsunade may also jump into the fray.


----------



## riyuhou (Jun 6, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> That's the purpose of Hachibi's tentacle that B swapped for himself.



That would be REALLLY cheap from Kishi.

I mean 1/8 of Hachibi's chakra + not even real Kyubi's chakra would be enough ? 

Please...Kishi needs to grow some  balls and sacrifice at least one of the good guys.

+ Madara clearly told to Sasuke that he failed in his mission, so that meant that the tentacle was not enough (else why launch Kisame after Killer bee ?)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 6, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> That would be REALLLY cheap from Kishi.
> 
> I mean 1/8 of Hachibi's chakra + not even real Kyubi's chakra would be enough ?
> 
> ...



Ginkaku and Kinkaku have real Kyuubi chakra in them though. They ate the Kyuubi's flesh(Which is made from it's chakra) thus getting some of it's chakra. Also, we don't know if one tentacle is equal to 1/8 of Hachibi's total chakra, could be more or less. 

Madara clearly would like to have a perfect Juubi in which he has all the tailed beast chakra shoved inside Gedo Mazo, but I'm sure he's willingly to make do with an almost perfect Juubi for the sake of moving his plans along.

Kishi will kill a good guy eventually, he can't just kill them all, and he can't just randomly pick someone either, he has to think things through. Just wait and let him do his thing.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 6, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Last "Holy Shit" chapter was when Kabuto revelead his Edo Tensei army.
> 
> Chapter 515.



And recently Gedo Mazo

However, in the Pain arc almost each chapter had a Holy Shit moment from the begining to the end, now we have one every every few months


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

i think the kages and jins will get attacked after the flashback maybe by zetsus transformed as the village ninjas and naruto could tell the kages they are zetsus. and show how he can help them. or by zombies. for example the jins and dan and 3rd raikage.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 6, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> That would be REALLLY cheap from Kishi.
> 
> I mean 1/8 of Hachibi's chakra + not even real Kyubi's chakra would be enough ?


Chapter 538.
Madara doesn't seem to have the time to seal the full Hachibi.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2011)

adee said:


> You not interested in the speed debate Ekir?



I dont give a shit about it no


----------



## riyuhou (Jun 6, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Chapter 538.
> Madara doesn't seem to have the time to seal the full Hachibi.





> Ginkaku and Kinkaku have real Kyuubi chakra in them though. They ate the Kyuubi's flesh(Which is made from it's chakra) thus getting some of it's chakra. Also, we don't know if one tentacle is equal to 1/8 of Hachibi's total chakra, could be more or less.
> 
> Madara clearly would like to have a perfect Juubi in which he has all the tailed beast chakra shoved inside Gedo Mazo, but I'm sure he's willingly to make do with an almost perfect Juubi for the sake of moving his plans along.



so basically you are telling me that Madara is not plainning on using the Jin...but declare war...just to get them.

I can't  remember the chapter with his last talk with Zetsu, but he made it clear : 
 -"there is no need to capture the lord anymore since the plan was to exchange them against the Jin".
 - "We are going after the jin now that we know were they are".
He wants those JIn.

So maybe Madara have a back-up plan with a not complete Jyubi...but he is sure going for the 2 last Jinchuriki right now. Like he told to Zetsu.

And I think he should at least get one...



> Kishi will kill a good guy eventually, he can't just kill them all, and he can't just randomly pick someone either, he has to think things through. Just wait and let him do his thing.



First...one good guy dying in a world war ? Not enough as far as I'm concern.
Then who is talking about randomly pick someone ? 
It's like if you were saying toriyama randomly pick android-17 ans android-18 to show us perfect cell...

It's a given since the begining that Jin would have to die for us to see perfect madara. I would understand one trick to save the main character, but 2 trick is too much.

Again, that's only my personnal opinion...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 6, 2011)

I predict that Team 8 fight is coming (last page)


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict that Team 8 fight is coming (last page)



they already fought zetsus i doubt they will get their own fight


----------



## Draxo (Jun 6, 2011)

I predict Bee-talk-no-jutsu Bee-rap-no-jutsu.


----------



## Mane (Jun 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> they already fought zetsus i doubt they will get their own fight



If they don't I will rage


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Chapter 538.
> Madara doesn't seem to have the time to seal the full Hachibi.


Yeah  when I'd seen that I was like hm there's a few possibilities why Madara isn't willing to wait for 28 more days after having waited such a long time:

1. Kabuto has scared him too much. Maybe the trump card Kabuto had was someone good enough to stop the moon's eye plan, or maybe it was the real madara that this "madara" is pretending to be if he is not the real madara that is

2. His new eyes, the rinnegan probably do not match too well with him and they won't last for a month; which he has realized only now, hence the rush?

I don't think there's any other factor like the moon being in a particular type on full moon right now (at it's perigee to the earth) because he didn't seem rushed before, but now he is.

Also, another thing doesn't make sense. Presumably he wanted Naruto and Sasuke to fight for some reason specifically relevant to the moon's eye plan, but now he suddenly either doesn't care about it, or Sasuke is already on his way and is bound to show up against Naruto in the next 24 hours of manga time.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm hoping for Madara or Sasuke. If not some Itachi/Nagato would be nice.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well Bee getting a flashback like this certainly ups the odds of him dying soon.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not really the first flashback we've had that has been centered on B.  But if you ask me "who is the most likely named good guy to die in this war?" then I'd probably say "B".  Granted, really any of the Kage or kage bodyguards have a real chance of passing.  The Raikage declaring  Darui to be his "right hand" is maybe a death flag. The Tsuchikage is just super old and has an obvious successor.



adee said:


> Yeah  when I'd seen that I was like hm there's a few possibilities why Madara isn't willing to wait for 28 more days after having waited such a long time:


It could be that it requires a lunar eclipse or something, which would mean Madara would have to wait some number of months for the next one.  Some scenario like that.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> I mean 1/8 of Hachibi's chakra + not even real Kyubi's chakra would be enough ?


no, Madara probably can't defeat two remaining Jinchuuriki without making Gedo Mazo stronger. He grabbed Kin/Gin just to make sure he would 100% capture Naruto and Bee.


----------



## auem (Jun 7, 2011)

adee said:


> Yeah  when I'd seen that I was like hm there's a few possibilities why Madara isn't willing to wait for 28 more days after having waited such a long time:
> 
> 1. Kabuto has scared him too much. Maybe the trump card Kabuto had was someone good enough to stop the moon's eye plan, or maybe it was the real madara that this "madara" is pretending to be if he is not the real madara that is
> 
> ...


i too think madara's latest movements are very odd and contradicting..may be it will clear up after certain chapter...

anyway i predict a super early chap scan...as no one piece this week and we now have 2 groups fighting to release top shounen mangas..


----------



## Deadway (Jun 7, 2011)

We need Muu. And Kakuzu. And Hidan .....


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> We need Muu. And Kakuzu. And Hidan .....


Hidan is worthless now, when there are many immortal zombies wandering around.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 7, 2011)

adee said:


> Yeah  when I'd seen that I was like hm there's a few possibilities why Madara isn't willing to wait for 28 more days after having waited such a long time:
> 
> 1. Kabuto has scared him too much. Maybe the trump card Kabuto had was someone good enough to stop the moon's eye plan, or maybe it was the real madara that this "madara" is pretending to be if he is not the real madara that is
> 
> ...



IF the time factor is what the reason for his actions are, I'm pretty sure it's just exactly that. A time factor. He hasn't shown any real fear of Kabuto and there's no reason for us to believe that his eyes are faulty.

In 24 hours he slaughtered half of the Alliance. If he wants to take over the world and play games with the survivors, it wouldn't be any fun to have no soldiers left to manipulate. 

I'm not so certain the full-moon thing is necessarily playing in here though. If it is, then Kishi didn't incorporate the idea in or handle it very well.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Hidan is worthless now, when there are many immortal zombies wandering around.



He was still one of the best characters out there. And who knows...if he really did come back...maybe kishis editors won't cock block him and show us some hax shit.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 7, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It could be that it requires a lunar eclipse or something, which would mean Madara would have to wait some number of months for the next one.  Some scenario like that.





PikaCheeka said:


> IF the time factor is what the reason for his actions are, I'm pretty sure it's just exactly that. A time factor. He hasn't shown any real fear of Kabuto and there's no reason for us to believe that his eyes are faulty.
> 
> In 24 hours he slaughtered half of the Alliance. If he wants to take over the world and play games with the survivors, it wouldn't be any fun to have no soldiers left to manipulate.
> 
> I'm not so certain the full-moon thing is necessarily playing in here though. If it is, then Kishi didn't incorporate the idea in or handle it very well.



Yes, but like I said, if that was indeed the case, he would have hurried since the beginning, but this is seeming to me like he's speeding up. Earlier he wanted Sasuke to capture and fight Naruto, he went out of his way to make sure of that, but now, suddenly he seems to decide that he doesn't have the time. A lunar eclipse would have been foreshadowed and he'd have planned for it since long time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 7, 2011)

adee said:


> Yes, but like I said, if that was indeed the case, he would have hurried since the beginning, but this is seeming to me like he's speeding up. Earlier he wanted Sasuke to capture and fight Naruto, he went out of his way to make sure of that, but now, suddenly he seems to decide that he doesn't have the time. A lunar eclipse would have been foreshadowed and he'd have planned for it since long time.



As I said, I doubt the moon is a factor. He would have been prepared for that unless he doesn't know lunar cycles.

His sudden rush seems to have to do with Naruto and KB escaping, as he only jumped to move when he found that out. I doubt it has to do with anything else. Nevertheless, I don't know WHY he would care that they escaped. The whole thing seems very haphazard to me. I have my suspicions as to how well Kishi thought them out.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 7, 2011)

I would have thought that them escaping would be good news for him? Considering the whole point of his game was to get those two.

I still want to know what Kabuto has up his sleeve.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 7, 2011)

Tsunade kills A to let Naruto pass.

_(Doubt it, but would be an awesome twist!)_


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no, Madara probably can't defeat two remaining Jinchuuriki without making Gedo Mazo stronger. He grabbed Kin/Gin just to make sure he would 100% capture Naruto and Bee.



You think Madara couldn't waste bee? wut


----------



## sewolaris (Jun 7, 2011)

So since madara's in a rush; he wont need other half of the kyuubi?(sealed with yondaime). This Q is most likely asked and answered. I hope madara explains something about it in this chapter.
I'm well confused since madara grabed Kin/Gin.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 7, 2011)

My theory would be that the other half regenerated over time, just as Bijuu and their chakra always does. Sometimes extra chakra gets left behind in other beings (The Death God took half at one point, the Kin/Gin Brothers stole some smaller portion....) and is no longer actually a part of the whole being of the Kyuubi, but a relic of some act that split it apart.

I mean, if their host dies they just come back to a full existence years later anyway, so it's not exactly a stretch.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> You think Madara couldn't waste bee? wut


i meant that Madara was making sure he would defeat both Bee and Naruto with full-powered Gedo Mazo.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 7, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Tsunade has sex with A to let Naruto pass.
> 
> _(Doubt it, but would be an awesome twist!)_



Corrected for truth


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be surprised if Madara showed up in this chapter for more than 2 pages, if he shows up at all, so I'll try to keep further speculation of him out of this thread unless we get spoilers confirming that he's in it. I have a feeling he will be out of the picture for a little while now that he's retreated to fulfill his temporary mugen tsukiyomi. Showing him sooner might give too much of "Day 2" away.

This chapter will be at least half, probably two thirds, taken up with KB flashbacks and Naruto/Raikage arguing. We'll probably get a little of what's going on at the camps, too.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> I'd be surprised if Madara showed up in this chapter for more than 2 pages, if he shows up at all, so I'll try to keep further speculation of him out of this thread unless we get spoilers confirming that he's in it. I have a feeling he will be out of the picture for a little while now that he's retreated to fulfill his temporary mugen tsukiyomi. Showing him sooner might give too much of "Day 2" away.


what this temporary mugen tsukyomi shit? He is not making tsukyomi without Naruto and Bee because the entire purpose of this war is to capture both remaining jinchuuriki.

Kin/gin is just the means to increase Gedo Mazo's power. That's all


----------



## PainHyuuga (Jun 7, 2011)

hoping to see more Raikage ownage and Tsunade raping this forums judgement of her


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 7, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Corrected for truth



That?s highly probable.


----------



## AniRenkin (Jun 7, 2011)

some Flashbacks,some nagato and itachi,another pissing contest,and hopefully for some new sasuke


----------



## Summers (Jun 7, 2011)

We going to get a flashback that nobody wants to see. Raikage will stand down because of bee's TNJ. Meaning we wont get to see anymore feats from RM Naruto, but Raikage will demand that Naruto will tell him his plan.

Naruto will say his bearing the hatred stuff, Raikage will say what the hell that means? And we will finally get an answer or we will at least find out that Naruto is not winging it and that for some reason he cant tell anybody.



viduka0101 said:


> I predict:Naruto and A resolve their fight
> B says something heartwarming to Naruto
> we see a Tsunade nip-slip
> 
> ...



You got to feel for the plight of cats these days. Look what we have turned them into.

I wouldn't mind seeing the alliance turning on each other and giving into mass hysteria and killing everything the see. Mass Deaths. It would help justify brining Naruto in.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 7, 2011)

Chapter starts with some flashback of Bee and Raikage training on the turtle island before many years. Its revealed that in the line of the Sandaime Raikage(A's father) there was a 2 tailed Jinchuuriki, thats why A and Sandaime Raikage have Bijuu level chakra and A's Raiton chakra takes the shape of a cat because they are descendants of a Jinchuuriki. A also explains that his Shuriken tatoo on his shoulder is actualy a Cursed Seal that helps him draw on his hidden Bijuu chakra reserves.
At the end of the chapter A gets serious and tells Naruto that he wont let him pass without him prooving to A that he has completed the training.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 7, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> That?s highly probable.



Pfffh.  A already gets all the ass he wants back at Kumokagure.  Such trifling offers won't sway him.

An asskicking however, might.  Assuming he doesn't get TnJ'd by Bee...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 7, 2011)

Man, has been really long time since I've anticipated the spoilers for Naruto. Why don't prediction threads run in the thousands like they used to


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2011)

In this chapter:

People die if they are killed.

Hoping Naruto finally says it. Am I the only one that has been waiting for this?


----------



## Orobuto (Jun 7, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> In this chapter:
> 
> People die if they are killed.
> 
> Hoping Naruto finally says it. Am I the only one that has been waiting for this?



Unless they take advantage of their immortality


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2011)

adee said:


> Man, has been really long time since I've anticipated the spoilers for Naruto. Why don't prediction threads run in the thousands like they used to



Cause the manga's plot has gone too bad.....
I also remember the "OMG WTF flood" on these threads, but nowadays....


----------



## Ciardha (Jun 7, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Pfffh.  A already gets all the ass he wants back at Kumokagure.  Such trifling offers won't sway him.



Hah! Ei's been flirting with her since she stood up to his shouting, and he got mad at Bee for commenting about her boobs. Ei wants Tsunade big time. He's likely been having sexual fantasies about her being a dominatrix. That's something he hasn't experienced in Kumo.  He's so domineering to everyone. A woman that shouts back at him when she believes he's acting crazy or like an arrogant scumbag probably makes him horny.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2011)

hope we get to finally see what kabuto wants itachi and nagato to do. either fight naruto and bee or fight madara.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Kabuto wants them to fight Madara. That would be rad! Then we can get to the awesome bijuu fights.


----------



## auem (Jun 7, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Cause the manga's plot has gone too bad.....
> I also remember the "OMG WTF flood" on these threads, but nowadays....



back then you used to get tuesday spoilers(NJA) and friday scan(sleepyfan)...so there were lots of time to chat and argue....nowadays we get spoiler and chapter within 10-12 hours....


----------



## ppain (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe Bee is gonna convince Raikage to let go Naruto but to keep an eye on him or something like that, anyway, if there was a flashback of course raikage will be convinced...

Something tells me that Kabuto is keeping Itachi and Nagato + secret coffin vs Madara

i'll be so happy that Nagato or Itachi find a way to break out of edo tensei.


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Jun 7, 2011)

i predict some uninteresting kumo a and bee stuff...
and hinata


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2011)

auem said:


> back then you used to get tuesday spoilers(NJA) and friday scan(sleepyfan)...so there were lots of time to chat and argue....nowadays we get spoiler and chapter within 10-12 hours....



You've forgotten Doku... 
but, indeed, you'r absolutely right. I miss these times....


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

I figure, more pointless and boring interaction between the characters...


----------



## auem (Jun 7, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> You've forgotten Doku...
> but, indeed, you'r absolutely right. I miss these times....



don't worry...we will have frenzy when sasuke's EMS will be revealed...back in chap 467,when madara told about rikodu we have craziest speed at which posting were taking places...both me and klue calculated it about 500 post/hr!!!
we had 7500 posts in prediction thread...
may be we will see that frenzy again,not in total no. of posts,but  posts/hr.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> don't worry...we will have frenzy when sasuke's EMS will be revealed...back in chap 467,when madara told about rikodu we have craziest speed at which posting were taking places...both me and klue calculated it about 500 post/hr!!!
> we had 7500 posts in prediction thread...
> may be we will see that frenzy again,not in total no. of posts,but posts/hr


the last most discussed chapter in terms of speed was when Madara revelead his Izanagi in battle with Konan. It reached almost 4000 post before Wendsday.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hope, it the whole chapter won´t be a boring flashback. :/


----------



## Hitt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ho-Kage-Bunshin said:


> i predict some uninteresting kumo a and bee stuff...
> and hinata



Hinata?  I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't another 50 chapters before we see her again



ero_luffy said:


> You've forgotten Doku...
> but, indeed, you'r absolutely right. I miss these times....



Not for me.  Not only do we consistently get a high quality scan and translation now, but it's almost without fail around mid day Wednesday (EST).  I'll take it.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto will prove A wrong and show why he is the fastest alive.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto will prove A wrong and show why he is the fastest alive.



Naruto was holding back offensively but not in terms of speed, as he wanted to get past Raikage and didn't intend to get hit by his attacks either.

Unless he gets another boost, he will not outspeed Raikage.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 7, 2011)

adee said:


> Man, has been really long time since I've anticipated the spoilers for Naruto. Why don't prediction threads run in the thousands like they used to


Consistent Wednesday spoilers combined with consistent Wednesday releases is the main culprit, I think.

I don't quite understand the hype for _this_ chapter.  I mean, it could be an awesome chapter, but it did leave off in the middle of a sort of uneventful B flashback.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 7, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Naruto was holding back offensively but not in terms of speed, as he wanted to get past Raikage and didn't intend to get hit by his attacks either.
> 
> Unless he gets another boost, he will not outspeed Raikage.



I don't think Naru needs another boost to surpass A.He needs rest and to master his mode.

Naru was tired before he even began the training for Bijuu-dama.And using RM for so long takes a lot from him as well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 7, 2011)

I just want to see a major fight now. Good god, Im bored.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 7, 2011)

Are people still expect Naruto to fight A? I thought the last chapter made it clear that from now on, this clash is between A and B(anyone else got problems mentioning them together with a straight face? ^^') Naruto will just go on his way and then we will either follow the fight he left or switch to a brewing situation he'll have to head toward.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer to do not call him ''A''. It doesn't even look like an actual name.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 7, 2011)

> Are people still expect Naruto to fight A? I thought the last chapter made it clear that from now on, this clash is between A and B(anyone else got problems mentioning them together with a straight face? ^^') Naruto will just go on his way and then we will either follow the fight he left or switch to a brewing situation he'll have to head toward.


the new preview hinted that confrantation between A and Naruto was not over.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Are people still expect Naruto to fight A? I thought the last chapter made it clear that from now on, this clash is between A and B(anyone else got problems mentioning them together with a straight face? ^^') Naruto will just go on his way and then we will either follow the fight he left or switch to a brewing situation he'll have to head toward.


Are people still expecting Tsunade to fight Naruto?


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 7, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I prefer to do not call him ''A''. It doesn't even look like an actual name.



That?s why I always call him "Raikage". xD


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> the new preview hinted that confrantation between A and Naruto was not over.



That explains the conversation about it, I guess. But the previews are rarely accurate, as far as I recall.


----------



## gunste1n (Jun 7, 2011)

I predict Tsunade standing up to Naruto. Naruto flicks his finger upon Tsunades forehead. He then speedblitzes to her landingposition catching her and kissing her on the forehead. He then peeks at Tsunades huge pair of heavenly ****** and Naruto ends up with the manga`s biggest nosebleed EVER-


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I prefer to do not call him ''A''. It doesn't even look like an actual name.


 Last chapter revealed that it's a codename.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah the confrontation is over if we did it will be strategy debate.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> That explains the conversation about it, I guess. But the previews are rarely accurate, as far as I recall.


eventually they always come true. but i doubt they will fight another time if they did not fight this time.


----------



## vered (Jun 7, 2011)

the best we can hope for is a challange by the raikage to naruto to surpass.
 though i would like to see more of madara and itachi/nagato in this chapter.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 7, 2011)

vered said:


> the best we can hope for is a challange by the raikage to naruto to surpass.
> though i would like to see more of madara and itachi/nagato in this chapter.



Yes, a test.  If Naruto wins, he will be able to use A as a summon!


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 7, 2011)

More hype is what I predict!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Raikage reveals that only Itachi was in Minato's league

After that the servers will crash 


But still I'm hoping to see more of Kabuto's scheming, even if just for a couple o pages


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 7, 2011)

It will be revealed that the 3rd Raikage was killed by someone from Konoha (White fang maybe, someone will get hyped but leave the 3rd Raikage just as hyped), and maybe alliance counter plan against Zetsu.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 7, 2011)

vered said:


> the best we can hope for is a challange by the raikage to naruto to surpass.
> though i would like to see more of madara and itachi/nagato in this chapter.


... and rikudou?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Last chapter revealed that it's a codename.



Oh, that's right... So I guess we don't know his name yet...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

Not to mention that he was worried about being able to get past them or not. If it were a clone he'd been calm since the situation would be completely under control.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Hah! Ei's been flirting with her since she stood up to his shouting, and he got mad at Bee for commenting about her boobs. Ei wants Tsunade big time. He's likely been having sexual fantasies about her being a dominatrix. That's something he hasn't experienced in Kumo.  He's so domineering to everyone. A woman that shouts back at him when she believes he's acting crazy or like an arrogant scumbag probably makes him horny.



Someone has a fetish.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 7, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Oh, that's right... So I guess we don't know his name yet...



and i doubt we ever will


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2011)

.ProFound. said:


> and i doubt we ever will



we will in the next databook most likely


----------



## Lovely (Jun 7, 2011)

^Wonder when we'll get that. I noticed Bleach recently got one. Can't help but feel a little jealous.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 7, 2011)

We learned his name "A" from the fanbook.  I don't know if it's a codename or if he was just was renamed "A".


----------



## MS81 (Jun 7, 2011)

hope Raikage use a new jutsu.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto needs to either using the Fox chakra claw or revert to Sage Mode and use Frog Fu. His strategy should be to repel Raikage, not engage him head on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> It will be revealed that the 3rd Raikage was killed by someone from Konoha (White fang maybe, someone will get hyped but leave the 3rd Raikage just as hyped), and maybe alliance counter plan against Zetsu.



I would like to know how exactly the Sandaime Raikage, A's dad, died. So far we know (or have an idea) how each of the Kages so far died:

-Minato died by saving the village from Kyuubi & Madara
-Sarutobi died in his fight against Orochimaru
-Yondaime Kazekage was killed by Orochimaru
-Sandaime Kazekage was killed by Sasori
-Mu and Nidaime Mizukage killed each other
-Mei stopped Yagura who was being controled by Madara, most likely he died there
-(speculation) Tobirama died from the wounds he sustained against the Kin-Gin bros
-(speculation) Hashirama died after his fight with Madara at the VotE

The Sandaime Raikage is the only Kage left that we don't know how he died.



Lovely said:


> ^Wonder when we'll get that. I noticed Bleach recently got one. Can't help but feel a little jealous.



We'll have to wait till this war arc concludes I think, given how many new characters were introduced and some of them are getting quite the background.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder how far Naruto can toss someone with his Fox Claws.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 7, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> So far we know (or have an idea) how each of the Kages so far died:
> 
> -Minato died by saving the village from Kyuubi & Madara
> -Sarutobi died in his fight against Orochimaru
> ...


Sandaime Kazekage was killed by Sasori.


----------



## jso (Jun 7, 2011)

Nidaime Raikage was killed in the KinGin ambush


----------



## ompe (Jun 7, 2011)

Naruto 542: Rampaging Raikage Tag Team

The flashback continues, we see the two involved in training and then battles.

One day.

Random Higher Up Ninja: Bee! The Raikage has summoned you, you will have great honor.

Bee goes to the Island and into the cave. Suddenly the Third Raikage grabs Bee.

Raikage: Do it A! (to Bee) Sorry about this Kiddo, we have no choice.

A (he has the barrel): Alright Bee! Just hold still, this will hurt a little bit.

He releases the Hachibi then takes a special sword and stabs the Hachibi. He runs his electricity through the sword. He then twists the sword and removes it, the Hachibi is attached to the sword. He stabs Bee in his right shoulder. The Hachibi is forced into Bee through the wound. A removes the sword then seals the wound.

The Raikage struggles.

A: You?ve got to be strong Bee! Fight it! Don?t let it out! If you do I won?t consider you my Brother anymore!

Inside Bee.

Bee faces the Hachibi.

Bee: Yo!

Hachibi: Grr! Stupid weak human! Let me out! I?ll rip them to shreds!

Bee: Hey, you can?t do that one of thems my Bro!

Hachibi: And who do you think you are?

Bee: I?m your new master!

Hachibi: Ha ha ha!

Bee: Don?t laugh, its the truth!

Hachibi: So you?re not scared of me?

Bee: Of course not, in fact you?re kind of cute!

Hachibi: How can someone so small be so brave? Its impressive. Fine I?ll give you chance. Get stronger and one day I?ll give you my power!

Time passes. Bee and A train. One day Bee masters the Beast Bomb. A young Yugito is cheering him on.

Then it changes to Naruto and Bee Fist bumping and then training.

Present Day.

Bee and the Raikage still have their fists together.

Bee: Do you see now why I would sacrifice myself for him?

Raikage backs away and seems to be struggling.

Bee: We are brothers! Just like you and I.

Raikage: It doesn?t matter! This is bigger than that Bee!

Naruto: How dare you! After he fist bumps you! (he does a hand sign)

Bee: Naruto wait-

Naruto: I have no choice if I can?t do the tailed beast bomb then (a clone is summoned and they head to the Raikage, who grins)

Naruto forms a Rasengan.

The Raikage eyes go wide and he has another flashback.

The flashback involves a fight between A, Bee, and Minato. During the fight Minato uses Rasengan. His image fades to Naruto using Rasengan.

Raikage: So you?ve inherited your father?s jutsu, but do you really think you can hit me like that?

Naruto: I don?t know but I?ll try!

Raikage charges up but suddenly he gets wavy and can?t move.

Raikage: What the-

Naruto hits Raikage and he goes flying a little bit.

Raikage (getting): Dam.. Dammit Kid, who knew you had a cheap trick like that! I?m going to (charges up but then starts reeling and throwing up blood.

Naruto: Cheap trick!? Now you?re even bashing my dad?s techniques?

Raikage: No, you stopped me from moving!

Naruto thinks back, (thoughts) he?s right in fact it kind of looked like?
Voice: Bansho Tenin?

It starts to rain.

Voice: Naruto? are these people in your way?

Naruto:!
He looks over to the forest and Nagato is next to a tree.

The Rinnegan has entered the battle! Next time: 543 Dojutsu Brothers


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 7, 2011)

Not Bad. But Fake.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Sandaime Kazekage was killed by Sasori.



Thanks for reminding me of this. I forgot about it. I'll edit my post to add that. ^^



jso said:


> Nidaime Raikage was killed in the KinGin ambush



Now that is even more up to speculation.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure wish they'd just show what's going on with Madara and Kabuto already in the next chapter.

But it'll probably just be another boring flashback chapter...


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto blitzes Raikage to show him who's boss. You know, like how Ichigo just threw Butterfly Aizen into the ground.


----------



## Summers (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a feeling this chapter will be really disappointing. A flashback was the cliffhanger. Do we really need these characters to be developed more than they are already. Motoi flashback story told me all I need to know. 
What would be great is if they explain how bee tamed 8tails.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 8, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Not Bad. But Fake.


Of course its fake. Its a predic-fic.

I think an enemy will pop in front of them. I think after Naruto and Bee  are let go. Then Naruto goes back and saves Raikage's life from the  enemy.  I dont think its any of Edos we've seen so far. So it could be  Madara or the Edo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 8, 2011)

Flash Back chapter, and Tsunade doing nothing again will happen this chapter.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 8, 2011)

In the flashback chapter we will see pre hokage Minato owning Raikage.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 8, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> In the flashback chapter we will see pre hokage Minato owning Raikage.



The amount of shit storm that will cause

How about Bee and A fighting him


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2011)

Ugh, I'm kinda sick of these flashbacks =/


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

Another chapter is wasted on flashbacks.


----------



## Koi (Jun 8, 2011)

I WANT TO SEE YAMATO 8C


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

Still hoping for some Madara panel time.

Even though it's not gonna happen.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 8, 2011)

*We're going to find out that the Raikage (A) anal probed Killer Bee and that's why he can read Bee's mind when they touch.*


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2011)

Foreshadowing of Bee's death


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

i talked with the elder toad and i will quote what he told me what will happen in the chapter and he said as followed:

"i see two black guys. one likes boobies and the other likes the same set of boobies. they are talking about their past for some reason for 17 pages....... wait 16 pages!!!!!!!!! in the last page, the bigger black guy agrees to let the younger black guy to pass by. there is also another guy with them. he........ i mean it maybe? looks like a walking flashlight?...... a caption above the walking flashlight says "the walking flashlight is even closer the battle field!!!!". i predict rage from fans seeing that this chapter will be utterly pointless and is nothing more than a pointless transition chapter. that's i............... wait. there is more!!!!!!!! i predict a guy with bandages on his eye!!!!!............ no sorry, that's still 234321234 chapters away "


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Foreshadowing of Bee's death


Sasuke vs Bee rematch?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke vs Bee rematch?



Nah Sasuke will be used 1 shot Kabuto


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Nah Sasuke will be used 1 shot Kabuto


I don't think so. Kaubto is Madara's business because of the 6th coffin.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jun 8, 2011)

I predict a disappointing chapter of A and Naruto going at it,ending with a cliff-hanger of A successfully stopping Naruto?! And then beginning of the next Tsunade remembers her roots of being a horrible leader and helps free Naruto to save the world.


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2011)

well i'm hoping the flashback won't take up the whole chapter.  Hopefully we'll get more A vs Naruto action.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> well i'm hoping the flashback won't take up the whole chapter.  *Hopefully we'll get more A vs Naruto action*.



we won't  

you think raiakge is gonna fight naruto after being TNJd by bee after the flashback?


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 8, 2011)

I predict we will get a chapter full of flashback between A and B and maybe at the end we will have to wait next week to see Naruto's reaction...I hop i'm wrong and that something more significant happen though


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 8, 2011)

I predict:
1) A couple pages of flashbacks
2) Raikage starts to change his mind
3) Scene changes to Madara sealing KinGin bros while Kabuto says someshit
4) Nagato and Itachi talk some more
5) Naruto, Killer Bee, Raikage, and Tsunade are attacked by the Edo Jinchuuriki, which is where the chapter ends.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> we won't
> 
> you think raiakge is gonna fight naruto after being TNJd by bee after the flashback?



Raikage's the biggest A-hole  in the series. He's going to fight.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> Raikage's the biggest A-hole  in the series. He's going to fight.



TNJ > raikage


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I kind of want to see him get talked out by Bee and/or Naruto, only to go "Oh I agree completely. No." and punch someone in the face.



if that happens, i want to see that but it's very rare


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

> I kind of want to see him get talked out by Bee and/or Naruto, only to go "Oh I agree completely. No." and punch someone in the face.


 Manga lacks deadpan humor


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I kind of want to see him get talked out by Bee and/or Naruto, only to go "Oh I agree completely. No." and punch someone in the face.



Much to epic to happen.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2011)

More speed feats yet? No?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 8, 2011)

here how the chapter will play out.

GM makes a move Naruto sense it, unleashes a Bijuu Blast from where he is at.

THEN KABUTO UNLOCKS HIS SHARRINNEGAN AND PWNS EVERYONE.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

Fuck speed and Sasuke man,

I want the next chapter to have the extention of next generation surpassing previous in that Shika and Sakura come up with separate strategies to deal with the Zetsu problem and start implementing it locally and impress Shikaku who supports their strategy and has it implemented. :3


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> More speed feats yet? No?



no.........


----------



## Aerik (Jun 8, 2011)

A will brofist Naruto, Naruto's new nickname will be C


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2011)

Raikage will be TnJ-ed... get ready for it


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Aerik said:


> A will brofist Naruto, Naruto's new nickname will be C



figures. C is already white


----------



## Berserk (Jun 8, 2011)

Why are people not senselessly bashing each others brains in?!!!!!!1!


----------



## Idol (Jun 8, 2011)

It's really strange, i can't find out the thread of naruto spoilers on 2ch....


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

Idol said:


> It's really strange, i can't find out the thread of naruto spoilers on 2ch....



here you go:


----------



## Idol (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> here you go:



Thank you vered, but why ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E is not write in this thread?


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

Idol said:


> Thank you vered, but why ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E is not write in this thread?



sometimes they write and sometimes they dont.you should look for the title instead.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

> Naruto Vs Raikage! end of flashback



naruto fights raikage in a flashback? 


or

raikage is not TNJd


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

so it means we are getting a fight?
what does that sentence means?
is it a preview?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> so it means we are getting a fight?
> what does that sentence means?
> is it a preview?



A better translation may be, Naruto vs Raikage! The conclusion is the end of Raikage's flashback.

In other words, troll spoiler.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems like another A vs. Naruto skirmish. Bee probably semi-TnJ:s his "brother" but A still isn't confident about Naruto's strenght so they have another fight.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> A better translation may be, Naruto vs Raikage! The conclusion is the end of Raikage's flashback.
> 
> In other words, troll spoiler.



yes but it can also be a preview at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Idol (Jun 8, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> A better translation may be, Naruto vs Raikage! The conclusion is the end of Raikage's flashback.
> 
> In other words, troll spoiler.



this is the complete post:



> 情报很快发布
> 
> 回复本贴20字以上才不会被删除
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimander (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto fights raikage in a flashback?
> 
> 
> or
> ...



Wrong.

Raikage is a person who respects strength, but something in the flashback is going to make him at least sympathetic to Naruto's stance.

So I see him presenting Naruto with this ultimatum: beat him, or at least stand him down, and Raikage will allow Naruto to go to war.  If he can't, then Raikage will imprison or kill him right then and there.  

Right now, Raikage thinks Naruto is weak, due to how he begged for Sasuke's life and because of the fact that he's inexperienced as a Jinchuuriki.  If Naruto can change both of those perspectives, then that'll be all the TnJ he needs, and beating Raikage in battle will be the best way to do that.

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> so it means we are getting a fight?
> what does that sentence means?
> is it a preview?


i don't think it's a preview.

"end of flashback" seems like something a spoiler writer would say.





Nimander said:


> Wrong.
> *
> Raikage is a person who respects strength, but something in the flashback is going to make him at least sympathetic to Naruto's stance.
> *
> ...



if that were true, then why not respect naruto who took on pain? and i am talking before naruto begging the raikage on his knees.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

so we might be getting more speed feats?


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2011)

So, will there be A vs Naruto in the chapter or the chapter ends with A and Naruto getting ready to fight? O_o


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> so we might be getting more speed feats?



if you say that again, i will neg you


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

I've a feeling that the flashback won't be anything interesting...


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 8, 2011)

Idol said:


> this is the complete post:



It's just jibberish from forum protocol, 20 char limit etc.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't want the flashback to take a Full-Chapter


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto vs Raikage. End of flashback. That's all the was offered?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto is about to prove himself.  Expect A to be outclassed


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

ohana is late.no pics either.


----------



## Ra (Jun 8, 2011)

If this is another flashback chapter I'm going to be pissed. Every fucking chapter it seems is a flashback or useless talking BS, absolutely NO FIGHTING. 

This war ARC has disappointed me since it first started with skirmishes and no real battles. From the look of things Kakashi off-paneled mist swordsmen and zetsu probably off-paneled mei.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ra said:


> If this is another flashback chapter I'm going to be pissed. Every fucking chapter it seems is a flashback or useless talking, absolutely NO FIGHTING.



Fucking Agreed .. This is a war but it's always being interrupted by flashbacks and talks .. I don't really mind flashbacks and such but it doesn't have to take a Full Chapter , 4 or 5 pages should be more than enough ..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

This is KB's second extensive flashback. That means his death is coming up very soon.

Seeing as he's been a fairly major character for the last 100+ chapters, I don't see a problem with him getting another half-chapter/chapter devoted to his life before he kicks it.

You're all acting as if KB is some random character we've known for 10 chapters who is wasting another 5 on a flashback. He's an important character (Sasuke's first real 'failure' unless you count Itachi, who at the time was not one, and Naruto's teacher) who is about to die. Let him have his time.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't think it's a preview.
> 
> "end of flashback" seems like something a spoiler writer would say.
> 
> if that were true, then why not respect naruto who took on pain? and i am talking before naruto begging the raikage on his knees.



A probably doesn't know how strong Pain was or thinks he could've taken him out himself. He's got the personality. Truth is, A would get his ass handed to him, though he might take out 2 or 3 bodies.


----------



## Idol (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana is late.no pics either.



Maybe, and i said MAYBE, i can provide to you some pics today


----------



## Judecious (Jun 8, 2011)

Ra said:


> If this is another flashback chapter I'm going to be pissed. Every fucking chapter it seems is a flashback or useless talking BS, absolutely NO FIGHTING.
> 
> This war ARC has disappointed me since it first started with skirmishes and no real battles. From the look of things Kakashi off-paneled mist swordsmen and zetsu probably off-paneled mei.



Not every damn chapter can have a fight.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not every damn chapter can have a fight.



But it's also true that not every fight/debate can be resolved with a flashback...


----------



## Ra (Jun 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not every damn chapter can have a fight.



Name one fight that wasn't a skirmish. When I say fight I mean killerbee vs Sasuke length *at least*. It seems Kishi has been half-assing fans with pointless hype device (Prime example Hanzo), which isn't justified and shitty skirmishes. The last quality we seen was Danzo vs Sasuke.


----------



## jso (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you imagine how much slower things would move if Kishi didnt pick up the pace of individual clashes?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

at people who want to see fighting because "this is war".

seriously, if i can get a chapter like the one with evil neji in it, i would be happy 

yes, it had one fight scene but i did not like the chapter for that. i liked it because it was evil neji


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't mind some more flashback time for A and B (I guess it's "B" now instead of "Bee"), since they're both awesome characters, but I am hoping for *at least* another page or two of Itachi-Nagato interaction.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 8, 2011)

Ra said:


> Name one fight that wasn't a skirmish. When I say fight I mean killerbee vs Sasuke length *at least*. It seems Kishi has been half-assing fans with pointless hype device (Prime example Hanzo), which isn't justified and shitty skirmishes. The last quality we seen was Danzo vs Sasuke.



Fights like that drag on and eventually get boring.   I know recent ones have been short but I rather have them than long fights(which are full of talking)


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

jso said:


> Can you imagine how much slower things would move if Kishi didnt pick up the pace of individual clashes?



If Kishi actually wrote this shit better in the first place, the pacing would still be fine, even if the fights were longer.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 8, 2011)

I'n happy with smaller scale fights for this war until the likes of Naruto, Sasuke, Kabuto himself and Madara get involved.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> I'n happy with smaller scale fights for this war until the likes of Naruto, Sasuke, Kabuto himself and Madara get involved.



if i have 2-4 small fights each chapter, i would be happy seeing that it would have more than naruto and-or sasuke.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaaaaand just like that...shot down.

Lol, last week's spoilers...

Guess we won't be getting the spoilers for this chapter until later. Waste of time...


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, it didn't say much anyways, since we already know we're in flashback mode.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Might see Minato feats in this one.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

so we can still predict more love ninja?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 8, 2011)

Love ninja went buh bye after Sakura shot him down.

I hope we get more than just Bee and Naruto, however.


----------



## Axis (Jun 8, 2011)

So we're getting late spoilers again.:/


----------



## FearTear (Jun 8, 2011)

Axis said:


> So we're getting late spoilers again.:/



Maybe it'll be like last week: late spoilers, but full chapter in six hours


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Love ninja went buh bye after Sakura shot him down.
> 
> I hope we get more than just Bee and Naruto, however.



who said the love ninjas sopped with sakura? there are others


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Might see Minato feats in this one.


The flashback takes place a little over 30 years ago. Minato was around Killerbee's age back then (5) or a little older since I always thought Minato would've been 40 now.

Unless of course the flashback moves to the events a decade later.


----------



## jso (Jun 8, 2011)

Who said there was only one Love Ninja? 

The Love Ninjas will exterminate the imitation-Zetus


----------



## Tengu (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a fake spoiler to kill some time:

*Spoiler*: __ 




By killerabbit9 from fandom forum

Naruto 542: Rampaging Raikage Tag Team

The flashback continues, we see the two involved in training and then battles.

One day.

Random Higher Up Ninja: Bee! The Raikage has summoned you, you will have great honor.

Bee goes to the Island and into the cave. Suddenly the Third Raikage grabs Bee.

Raikage: Do it A! (to Bee) Sorry about this Kiddo, we have no choice.

A (he has the barrel): Alright Bee! Just hold still, this will hurt a little bit.

He releases the Hachibi then takes a special sword and stabs the Hachibi. He runs his electricity through the sword. He then twists the sword and removes it, the Hachibi is attached to the sword. He stabs Bee in his right shoulder. The Hachibi is forced into Bee through the wound. A removes the sword then seals the wound.

The Raikage struggles.

A: You?ve got to be strong Bee! Fight it! Don?t let it out! If you do I won?t consider you my Brother anymore!

Inside Bee.

Bee faces the Hachibi.

Bee: Yo!

Hachibi: Grr! Stupid weak human! Let me out! I?ll rip them to shreds!

Bee: Hey, you can?t do that one of thems my Bro!

Hachibi: And who do you think you are?

Bee: I?m your new master!

Hachibi: Ha ha ha!

Bee: Don?t laugh, its the truth!

Hachibi: So you?re not scared of me?

Bee: Of course not, in fact you?re kind of cute!

Hachibi: How can someone so small be so brave? Its impressive. Fine I?ll give you chance. Get stronger and one day I?ll give you my power!

Time passes. Bee and A train. One day Bee masters the Beast Bomb. A young Yugito is cheering him on.

Then it changes to Naruto and Bee Fist bumping and then training.

Present Day.

Bee and the Raikage still have their fists together.

Bee: Do you see now why I would sacrifice myself for him?

Raikage backs away and seems to be struggling.

Bee: We are brothers! Just like you and I.

Raikage: It doesn?t matter! This is bigger than that Bee!

Naruto: How dare you! After he fist bumps you! (he does a hand sign)

Bee: Naruto wait-

Naruto: I have no choice if I can?t do the tailed beast bomb then (a clone is summoned and they head to the Raikage, who grins)

Naruto forms a Rasengan.

The Raikage eyes go wide and he has another flashback.

The flashback involves a fight between A, Bee, and Minato. During the fight Minato uses Rasengan. His image fades to Naruto using Rasengan.

Raikage: So you?ve inherited your father?s jutsu, but do you really think you can hit me like that?

Naruto: I don?t know but I?ll try!

Raikage charges up but suddenly he gets wavy and can?t move.

Raikage: What the-

Naruto hits Raikage and he goes flying a little bit.

Raikage (getting): Dam.. Dammit Kid, who knew you had a cheap trick like that! I?m going to (charges up but then starts reeling and throwing up blood.

Naruto: Cheap trick!? Now you?re even bashing my dad?s techniques?

Raikage: No, you stopped me from moving!

Naruto thinks back, (thoughts) he?s right in fact it kind of looked like?
Voice: Bansho Tenin?

It starts to rain.

Voice: Naruto? are these people in your way?

Naruto:!
He looks over to the forest and Nagato is next to a tree.

The Rinnegan has entered the battle! Next time: 543 Dojutsu Brothers


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

That spoiler was almost believable until the garbage about Naruto's Rasengan appeared.

Nagato helping Naruto. 

And coughing blood. Most of the people who have coughed blood in this manga died right after, with the exception of Sasuke and maybe one other person.


----------



## nitro44 (Jun 8, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Here is a fake spoiler to kill some time:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That is not a fake spoiler just a fanfic already posted yesterday ...few pages before


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

All I can say is, thank God it's fake. 

More importantly, where is the Heretical Magic Elephant we were promised last week?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Somebody Google trans the fuck outta that new spoiler.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

New spoiler is in Chinese. Fake.

It is, however, evidently about Watergate. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Memories of the story is Raikage
> 
> Night was encouraged to kill more than
> 
> ...






Raikage. The Nixon of Narutoverse?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato is hyped in the chapter again.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 8, 2011)

I knew the Hidden Cloud were fishy, but sheesh, they elected Nixon?  Next thing you know, they'll make some B-movie actor Raikage, if it hasn't already happened.


----------



## lathia (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato in flashback and little B!


For the lulz:

I'm sorry. Slow.

I have to Salah.
See para.

8 tails and front pillar, the agent conversation.
Bee is able to do as a human sacrifice, I can respond.
Might have failed to die just like you and sealed.

Death before human sacrifice.
Funeral.

Coup in hiding? That happen.
Several VS Ebi hiding.
Be the defeat.


After a while
Leaves (Minato) VS disappearance (Ebi)
The first agent to be exchanged in Minato attacks.
Be a little Tailed Beast.
Army leaves wimp out.
Withdrawal leaves.

Minato soon, you (B) We have to realize
But neither man would break pillar.
Just say to leave.

Oops, beaten with real trans.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Some kind of a battle takes place? I can't really tell who it is. There's definitely a "VS" in there, though.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

shounensuki is translating
it seems minato is in this chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Somebody Google trans the new spoiler (not the fake Chinese one about Watergate).

*is too lazy to do it*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

Definitely one of the vaguest Ohana spoilers we've had in a long time.

Something to do with KB dying (assumedly just talk), a rebellion, and Minato flashbacks.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

lets hope for some revelations/mentions!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2011)

Why do three people need to post the same thing?

Can I copy it and post it too? I don't want to feel left out.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Minato is hyped in the chapter again.



yup 

more speed blitz


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why do three people need to post the same thing?
> 
> Can I copy it and post it too? I don't want to feel left out.


Go ahead :ho


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Ohana talks about A and B in a coup d'etat in Kumogakure and later on how the two fought Minato.

Also I think there's something on the previous Hachibi jinchuuriki and about his death.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ohana talks about A and B in the coup d'etat in Kumogakure and *later on how the two fought Minato*.



Oh my ... 

Seriously if it was simultaneously ... 

Actually I don't think it's possible that Minato fought both Bee and Yondaime simultaneously, even with presumable involvement of Konoha backup :WOW


----------



## FearTear (Jun 8, 2011)

No Kushina involved?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

minato hype. uchiha cry. everything is good.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 8, 2011)

More Minato wank HUZZZZZAH


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

more info on minato is good. so he fought both bee and A wonder if it has anything to do with bees flashback of minato holding a rasengan


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato fough A and B. Damn how about increasing the hype even more!


----------



## Lovely (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds rather...unexciting for now. Hope there's more to the chapter than that.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato wank is coming


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> lets hope for some revelations/mentions!!



the relationship between minato, bee, and raiakge. 

boring :/


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

he fought them both simultanuasly?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol @ people jumping the gun and assuming Minato vs. A and B means Minato having the upperhand against them.

Gonna laugh hard if they're the ones dominating.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

FearTear said:


> No Kushina involved?



she is woman. she belongs in minato's bed


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 8, 2011)

whole chapter is flashback?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

I see two mentions of a fight. Either the flashback covers two seperate fights, or we get one in the flashback and one out of it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oh my ...
> 
> Seriously if it was simultaneously ...
> 
> Actually I don't think it's possible that Minato fought both Bee and Yondaime simultaneously, even with presumable involvement of Konoha backup :WOW



It looks to me as if there was back up on both sides. I think I see something about Konoha's shinobi withdrawing in fear after B transforms. So I figure Minato covered the retreat of the Konoha chicken squad.


----------



## Mikon (Jun 8, 2011)

More Minato wank?!
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Lol @ people jumping the gun and assuming Minato vs. A and B means Minato having the upperhand against them.
> 
> Gonna laugh hard if they're the ones dominating.



I wonder how old Bee was. Is this when Minato was already Hokage or earlier? Because it says "little Bee" and I wouldn't say Bee was exactly 'little' 16 years ago.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

so bee transforms wonder if bunta was called


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wonder how old Bee was. Is this when Minato was already Hokage or earlier? Because it says "little Bee" and I wouldn't say Bee was exactly 'little' 16 years ago.



B and Minato should be roughly the same age. The flashback probably progresses through the years to their encounter, when B is older.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

So A and Minato had a battle. We knew that last week. Do we at least get to see it?


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, please no flashback and more than this...please no Minato stuff.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The flashback starts around the time B became the Hachibi jinchuuriki and we know how little he was back then. It was probably shortly after he had taken the name B. There is no mention how many years pass between then and when he faced Minato.


Shortly after he became a Jinchuriki at the age of 5?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I wonder how old Bee was. Is this when Minato was already Hokage or earlier? Because it says "little Bee" and I wouldn't say Bee was exactly 'little' 16 years ago.



The flashback starts around the time B became the Hachibi jinchuuriki and we know how little he was back then. It was probably shortly after he had taken the name B. There is no mention how many years pass between then and when he faced Minato.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Kishimoto, *Naruto* is the protagonist. Hype his father instead of him is not the same.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol Minato retreated after he saw Bee's transformation.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

More Minato


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

> Shortly after:
> Konoha (Minato) vs. Kumogakure (A & B)
> A begins, exchanges blows with Minato.
> B changes into his bijū form for a bit.
> ...



  

Sweet justice.


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 8, 2011)

i guess minato invented rasengan when he saw bee's bijuubomb


----------



## Renyou (Jun 8, 2011)

More Minato hype


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Hello Kishimoto, *Naruto* is the protagonist. Hype his father instead of him is not the same.


kishi has the tendency to hype dead characters which is funny seeing that one of the themes is "*NEXT GENERATION SURPASSING THE OLD*"

something tells me that kishi sees himself as minato in the manga. however, minato is too bland


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

better wait for the script since ohana little spoiler is a bit confusing.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

Even with Minato's help Konoha shinobi realized that they couldn't defeat hachibi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah. So it looks like Minato didn't fight the Hachibi alone after all. Nor did he take on the brothers single-handedly.



bearzerger said:


> The flashback starts around the time B became the Hachibi jinchuuriki and we know how little he was back then. It was probably shortly after he had taken the name B. There is no mention how many years pass between then and when he faced Minato.



That's what I was wondering. I'm guessing around 20 and the "little" is either a mistranslation or Ohana being dramatic.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

more minato hype not bad to fight both A and B at the same time. or at least till bee transformed. also wonder what minato meant at the end. also hope the flashback is just this chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

So I guess Minato isn't the only one with "flee-on-sight" hype anymore.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

it seems both had armies to back them.
ill wait for the script though.


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2011)

lol all Konoha shinobis retreated when they saw B's transformation


----------



## Faustus (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> So I guess Minato isn't the only one with "flee-on-sight" hype anymore.



Indeed! lol Actually, this chapter hypes Bee, not Minato lol


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Indeed! lol Actually, this chapter hypes Bee, not Minato lol



Hey.

Raikage was there, too.

Don't focus on only one Bijuu when there were two present.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> So I guess Minato isn't the only one with "flee-on-sight" hype anymore.


lol, you forgot Hanzo.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol all Konoha shinobis retreated when they saw B's transformation



Lol Will of Fire, huh


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

Bee is a descendant of Rikudo Sennin


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

the only interesting part of this chapter


> *A coup d'etat? is staged in Kumogakure.*
> A and B vs. several Kumogakure people.
> B is brought down.



forget about minato, i want to see the story behind this 


> Shortly after:
> Konoha (Minato) vs. Kumogakure (A & B)
> A begins, exchanges blows with Minato.
> B changes into his bijū form for a bit.
> ...


proving why kumo is the strongest village.  A, his father, and moto's dad go head to head with hachibi. konoha has only man to do that 


no wonder pain soloed them easily :rofl


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol, you forgot Hanzo.



He never had that hype, Mifune's buddies were just ultra-mega-pussies.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

it seems B couldnt control his bijuu at that time and minato warned raikage about it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol, you forgot Hanzo.



honzo?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> lol all Konoha shinobis retreated when they saw B's transformation



well with Minato occupied with A they would take huge casualties if they fought a bijuu. Retreating is the sound decision


----------



## Faustus (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Hey.
> 
> Raikage was there, too.
> 
> Don't focus on only one Bijuu when there were two present.



Oh, my bad 

But Konoha's "army" didn't shit their pants until they saw the second one


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

wonder if minato was already hokage


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooray, another chapter involving Minato and A


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Indeed! lol Actually, this chapter hypes Bee, not Minato lol



I hope you are just joking, cause this chapter certainly doesn't hype B.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

if bee could not control the hachibi this is probably before he went through the fall of truth or whatever. wonder if he was killing both sides when he transformed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Oh, my bad
> 
> But Konoha's "army" didn't shit their pants until they saw the second one



It doesn't say that. It says Raikage exchanges blows with Minato and Bee transforms, and Konoha gets scared and retreats.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

So b couldnt control hid bijuu at the time. Its like naruto begining of part 2.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

so the taikage is minato's rival?

i am disappoint kishi.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> honzo?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

so A and minato had to do something to stop bee?


----------



## Reddan (Jun 8, 2011)

This Chapter appears to hype up Minato, but the biggest hype goes to Sasuke. Bee has said Sasuke was the strongest person he ever fought. Sasuke also actually did something to him when he transformed into the 8 tails with full control.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jun 8, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Lol Will of Fire, huh



more of "Will of Flee"


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

mayumi said:


> So b couldnt control hid bijuu at the time. Its like naruto begining of part 2.



remember that bee had to take out  the hatred like naruto. the difference is that kyuubi still thinks that he has some dignity intact


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

arednad said:


> This Chapter appears to hype up Minato, but the biggest hype goes to Sasuke. Bee has said Sasuke was the strongest person he ever fought. Sasuke also actually did something to him when he transformed into the 8 tails with full control.



B only said Sasuke was *one of* the strongest he'd fought, not THE strongest.


----------



## Gojita (Jun 8, 2011)

This chapter possibly reveals Minato's strenght compared to a now living character, which i would really love to see. Especially since it gives us a better way to compare Minato with his son :-D


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

looks like minato is the only shinobie that has lived up to his hype. ever since part one one he has been hyped. that is good. now kishi needs to do this for naruto


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

mnorth said:


> more of "Will of Flee"



Seems the Uchihas weren't the sole practitioners of the Art of Run.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It doesn't say that. It says Raikage exchanges blows with Minato and Bee transforms, and Konoha gets scared and retreats.



Just wait for the chapter to see what was the real cause of their retreat


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

arednad said:


> This Chapter appears to hype up Minato, but the biggest hype goes to Sasuke. Bee has said Sasuke was the strongest person he ever fought. Sasuke also actually did something to him when he transformed into the 8 tails with full control.



 you didn't just say that, did you? You must be one of the people who loves to see the world burn.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Just wait for the chapter to see what was the real cause of their retreat



Eyepatch Guy.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Seems the Uchihas weren't the sole practitioners of the Art of Run.



They were the village's co-founders, after all.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2011)

_"A begins, exchanges blows with Minato"_

Is that even possible?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Spoiler*: __



it's unfortunate that when actually saw him fight, he didn't live up  to the hype. i think even konohameu is stronger than him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Seems the Uchihas weren't the sole practitioners of the Art of Run.



uchihas were probably the ones who ran first


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

i guess we'll see minato vs raikge and what perhaps his ralative base speed was.


----------



## Reddan (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> B only said Sasuke was *one of* the strongest he'd fought, not THE strongest.



Not according to my Volume. He says this.

*Bee: "Well, that Sharingan dude's probably the toughest fellow I've ever fought." *


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Seems the Uchihas weren't the sole practitioners of the Art of Run.



Unlike the Uchiha Konoha didn't run. They executed a strategic repositioning.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Eyepatch Guy.



That IS the second bijuu, no?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> uchihas were probably the ones who ran first



uchiha developed the art run even further. they don't even go to battles they would run from ................ come to think of it was there any battle in the manga that include uchiha aside from the 2nd vs kinkaku force?


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Seems the Uchihas weren't the sole practitioners of the Art of Run.



Seems more like a Konoha thing then just an Uchiha thing.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If Kishi actually wrote this shit better in the first place, the pacing would still be fine, even if the fights were longer.





Edward Newgate said:


> The flashback takes place a little over 30 years ago. Minato was around Killerbee's age back then (5) or a little older since I always thought Minato would've been 40 now.
> 
> Unless of course the flashback moves to the events a decade later.





Nikushimi said:


> Somebody Google trans the new spoiler (not the fake Chinese one about Watergate).
> 
> *is too lazy to do it*


"Watergate" is Minato's name in Chinese. The spoiler was legit, though sparse on detail.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> They were the village's co-founders, after all.



You're right. Just look at Madara: He's perfected Art of Run to the point that he can actually open up holes in space-time to get away from fights. 



Gabe said:


> uchihas were probably the ones who ran first



Indeed.

From then on, Konoha learned from their example, how to retreat from a fight.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

arednad said:


> Not according to my Volume. He says this.
> 
> *Bee: "Well, that Sharingan dude's probably the toughest fellow I've ever fought." *



thats not the accurate translation of the japanese text.the volumes in english means nothing and are usually mistaken .you have to look at the  accurate translation of the japanese text.
sasuke was one of the strongest he ever fought.not the strongest.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

arednad said:


> This Chapter appears to hype up Minato, but the biggest hype goes to Sasuke. Bee has said Sasuke was the strongest person he ever fought. Sasuke also actually did something to him when he transformed into the 8 tails with full control.



oh no you didn't


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if minato had rasengan at that time or not. If he was hokage or just a jounin.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> uchiha developed the art run even further. they don't even go to battles they would run from ................ come to think of it was there any battle in the manga that include uchiha aside from the 2nd vs kinkaku force?



Indeed, through the _Art of Flight_


----------



## Reddan (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> you didn't just say that, did you? You must be one of the people who loves to see the world burn.



Will see how the chapter goes once it is released. Remember when apparently the Cloud Ninjas gave Naruto a beating. However, after the chapter came out we saw Naruto in his base form easily dealing with Omoi and Karui. 

Best to wait for the chapter before judging anything.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> uchiha developed the art run even further. they don't even go to battles they would run from ................ come to think of it was there any battle in the manga that include uchiha aside from the 2nd vs kinkaku force?


i guess only madara vs shodai.


----------



## HInch (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's unfortunate that when actually saw him fight, he didn't live up  to the hype. i think even konohameu is stronger than him



Lol, wth? Don't drag this retarded argument to the forefront again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2011)

See this is why the village system makes no sense. The Raikage or Minato could defeat the entire opposing army alone if it wasn't for each other but the fact they brought a bunch of helpless Chuunin along with them is just a weakness. Minato has to retreat to protect his own side


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> i guess we'll see minato vs raikge and what perhaps his ralative base speed was.



no more speed blitz!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

minato is a goddamn kage for god's sake. can't he use elemental jutsus or variations?


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jun 8, 2011)

The chapter doesn't hype up Minato or A, only Bee.  The army fleed on sight due to him.

Also, it should be translated as Bee defeats those who tried to do the coup, not "Bee is brought down."



Nikushimi said:


> B only said Sasuke was *one of* the strongest he'd fought, not THE strongest.



He literally said Sasuke is either the first or second strongest person he ever faced, and unsure as to which.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

HInch said:


> Lol, wth? Don't drag this retarded argument to the forefront again.



sorry. old butthurts were reopened


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2011)

Simple way to the resolve the argument:

Raise your hand if you think Sasuke is as strong or stronger than Mianto

Anyone?

Anyone?

No?

Okay then, problem solved


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

arednad said:


> Will see how the chapter goes once it is released. Remember when apparently the Cloud Ninjas gave Naruto a beating. However, after the chapter came out we saw Naruto in his base form easily dealing with Omoi and Karui.
> 
> Best to wait for the chapter before judging anything.



I completely agree, but in my post I was referring to how your words would no doubt provoke Minato-tards to shout you down which would cause the Sasuke-tards to jump on your side of the argument and then before we know it the thread derails into an extended Naruto/Minato vs Uchiha/Sasuke debate.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

i guess we get to find out if A meant hirashin as a comparison to his speed when he said minato was faster then him. or if it was just base speed


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 8, 2011)

No Itachi or Nagato in the chapter... yawn


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 8, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You're right. Just look at Madara: He's perfected Art of Run to the point that he can actually open up holes in space-time to get away from fights.



To be technical, it's less opening a hole in space-time than it is entering a pocket dimension centered around your eye.  It's less like running then it is sticking your head in the sand or curling up into a ball and sucking your thumb, except taken to an extreme.

So there's Minato making a comment about recognizing Bee as a fellow person.  Watch this quote play a role in softening A up to Bee's argument.


----------



## Reddan (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> thats not the accurate translation of the japanese text.the volumes in english means nothing and are usually mistaken .you have to look at the  accurate translation of the japanese text.
> sasuke was one of the strongest he ever fought.not the strongest.



Fair enough, but from what I have heard the Japanese word used can mean both the strongest or one of the strongest. I don't speak Japanese and do not know much about the language, but to me the Volume translations usually are the most accurate when the manga clarifies things. For instance Minato's words on Madara, Minato's words about the White Fang etc.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i guess only madara vs shodai.



i mean uchiha + konoha fighting an enemy?

konoha has uchiha as their task force but they were not present in the kyuubi attack?. uchiha are one of konoha's best clans but they are not in this attack?. 

i really hope kishi has a purpose behind this or else he is doing a lousy job with it because so far, it seems that minato/kages are the only shinobi in konoha.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Unlike the Uchiha Konoha didn't run. They executed a strategic repositioning.



A repositioning of their knees to the ground and their asses to the sky.



Faustus said:


> That IS the second bijuu, no?



Exactly.


----------



## Kurushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Gojita said:


> This chapter possibly reveals Minato's strenght compared to a now living character, which i would really love to see. Especially since it gives us a better way to compare Minato with his son :-D



Erm... living character, but that was... 15-16(maybe more?) years ago. What makes you think that Raikage wasn't way weaker back then? Oh, I forgot, because we have to hype Minato. But when someone uses Hanzous victory over the 3 Sannin, everyone momentally starts spouting : "Nah, Hanzou weak. Sannins back then Gennin level, no single technique knew they. Were they academy students even. Hanzo plot unimportant, no way strong he can be etc.".


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> To be technical, it's less opening a hole in space-time than it is entering a pocket dimension centered around your eye.  It's less like running then it is sticking your head in the sand or curling up into a ball and sucking your thumb, except taken to an extreme.



Self-removal from the battlefield=running away.

No other way to slice it.


EDIT: Madara's technique is also explicitly called "Jikukan" ("space-time") Ninjutsu.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 8, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Simple way to the resolve the argument:
> 
> Raise your hand if you think Sasuke is as strong or stronger than Mianto
> 
> ...



Depends how old each of them are at the time they fought.

How long ago was this flashback? When Minato and B were still younger or while Minato was Hokage?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> No Itachi or Nagato in the chapter... yawn



to be fair, the first appearance was epic, the second appearance just made me pray that kishi would not bore me with these useless statements from nagato. i want a comedy or a revelation oriented convo between itachi and nagato.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a good chapter


----------



## Reddan (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I completely agree, but in my post I was referring to how your words would no doubt provoke Minato-tards to shout you down which would cause the Sasuke-tards to jump on your side of the argument and then before we know it the thread derails into an extended Naruto/Minato vs Uchiha/Sasuke debate.



Oh fair enough. Not really in the mood for fan wars. Just happy to see a great chapter and more of Minato, who really is a a great character. He comes off very well in Kakashi gaiden and handles the situation between Obito and Kakashi very well.


----------



## Gojita (Jun 8, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Simple way to the resolve the argument:
> 
> Raise your hand if you think Sasuke is as strong or stronger than Mianto
> 
> ...



hand raised^^


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

where is yugito? the two tail jinchuriki


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> i mean uchiha + konoha fighting an enemy?
> 
> konoha has uchiha as their task force but they were not present in the kyuubi attack?. uchiha are one of konoha's best clans but they are not in this attack?.
> 
> i really hope kishi has a purpose behind this or else he is doing a lousy job with it because so far, it seems that minato/kages are the only shinobi in konoha.


ya it seems weird maybe their were none who shined in the wars. but who knows maybe kishi does not care of any other then sasuke.


----------



## navy (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> where is yugito? the two tail jinchuriki



Minato pwned her..


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> ya it seems weird maybe their were none who shined in the wars. but who knows maybe kishi does not care of any other then sasuke.



that would make sense seeing that he is doing the same with minato here. shadowing/fodderizing/trolling the rest to hype one character.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> thats not the accurate translation of the japanese text.the volumes in english means nothing and are usually mistaken .you have to look at the  accurate translation of the japanese text.
> sasuke was one of the strongest he ever fought.not the strongest.



No, it was a valid translation.  Once again, Sasuke is either the most powerful or second most powerful person Bee ever faced, and he's unsure as to which placement he is.  It was meant to be high praise.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2011)

This spoilers show us, that Minato was a good commander and honest shinobi. 
He allow Bee killed Kumo's shinobi and safe own shinobis.
I think, that he hadnt Rasengan. Perhaps this meet was during the 3 World War, when Minato wasnt Hokage. He saw Bijuudama and after start to create a Rasengan. So, i think, he was a 17-18 years old boy.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> that would make sense seeing that he is doing the same with minato here. shadowing/fodderizing/trolling the rest to hype one character.



also their could be a reason like why they were not with the rest of kohona when the kyuubi attacked. and where were they during that time.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> He literally said Sasuke is either the first or second strongest person he ever faced, and unsure as to which.


Are you a translator yourself or do you have a link to one that says this?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> also their could be a reason like why they were not with the rest of kohona when the kyuubi attacked. and where were they during that time.



how does kishi focusing on only sasuke explain what they were doing?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> where is yugito? the two tail jinchuriki


She was 29 at the time of her death, the flashback started 30 years ago. Yugito became a Jinchuriki at the age of 2. Then the flashback moved to like 10-12 years later, she's hardly useful considering that even Killerbee couldn't fully control the Hachibi back then.



> This spoilers show us, that Minato was a good commander and honest shinobi.
> He allow Bee killed Kumo's shinobi and safe own shinobis.
> I think, that he hadnt Rasengan. Perhaps this meet was during the 3 World War, when Minato wasnt Hokage. He saw Bijuudama and after start to create a Rasengan. So, i think, he was a 17-18 years old boy.


We know that the war started 20 years ago and ended 17 years ago. Minato obviously already had the Rasengan by the end of the war, and he needed 3 years to develop it. He probably already developed it during the 3 years of the war.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Harbour said:


> This spoilers show us, that Minato was a good commander and honest shinobi.
> *He allow Bee killed Kumo's shinobi and safe own shinobis.*
> I think, that he hadnt Rasengan. Perhaps this meet was during the 3 World War, when Minato wasnt Hokage. He saw Bijuudama and after start to create a Rasengan. So, i think, he was a 17-18 years old boy.





> The Konoha army gets scared.
> Konoha retreats.


konoha retreating out of fear is not minato's strategic thinking


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Jun 8, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Are you a translator yourself or do you have a link to one that says this?



This is me saying this, as I both read and speak Japanese.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> She was 29 at the time of her death, the flashback started 30 years ago. Yugito became a Jinchuriki at the age of 2.* Then the flashback moved to like 10-12 years later, she's hardly useful considering that even Killerbee couldn't fully control the Hachibi back then.
> *


was all that in the databook or something?



> *We know that the war started 20 years ago and ended 17 years ago. *Minato obviously already had the Rasengan by the end of the war, and he needed 3 years to develop it. He probably already developed it during the 3 years of the war.



where do people get all this info about the age and stuff?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> how does kishi focusing on only sasuke explain what they were doing?



nothing it has nothing to do with sasuke i was just saying their could be another possibility. other then just focusing in sasuke. i meant to say either kishi just wants to focus on sasuke or their could be a another reason like why they were during the kyuubi attack and what they were doing. they were 2 different points.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nothing it has nothing to do with sasuke i was just saying their could be another possibility. other then just focusing in sasuke. i meant to say either kishi just wants to focus on sasuke or their could be a another reason like why they were during the kyuubi attack and what they were doing. they were 2 different points.



well, there must be a reason seeing that itachi mentioned them being absent but what could it be?............ most likeley it's EVIL things seeing that uchiha are all EVIL


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> was all that in the databook or something?
> 
> 
> 
> where do people get all this info about the age and stuff?


The Databook confirmed Yugito's age as 29. As for when the war started, we know it started because of Sandaime Kazekage's disappearance, which happened 20 years ago.

Considering the flashback's beginning is set at 30 years ago and Minato died 16 years, and as I doubt he fought them during the time between the end of the war and his death (half a year-a year), the flashback moved between 10 and 13 years.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> This is me saying this, as I both read and speak Japanese.



I kinda recall someone translating it in the exact same way so I wasn't sure if you were repeating that or spoke from your own Japanese skills.

Thanks for clearing up.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, there must be a reason seeing that itachi mentioned them being absent but what could it be?............ most likeley it's EVIL things seeing that uchiha are all EVIL



i am going with madara tricking them into leaving some how


----------



## Gojita (Jun 8, 2011)

i too am wondering were Yugito Nii is. In the databoks/fanbooks it is said that Bee looked up to her, even though he was older than her, meaning that she became a jinchuriki before him and possibly could controll her tailed-beast powers better before him, thus she could easily be ready for the battlefield before Bee


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't wait for this chapter
I can feel it in my bones
kumo or konoha one is about to be trolled
and it feels like konoha


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

Gojita said:


> i too am wondering were Yugito Nii is. In the databoks/fanbooks it is said that Bee looked up to her, even though he was older than her, meaning that she became a jinchuriki before him and possibly could controll her tailed-beast powers better before him, thus she could easily be ready for the battlefield before Bee


Killerbee became a Jinchuriki 30 years ago. Yugito became a Jinchuriki three years later, at the age of 2 (since she died at the age of 29). She couldn't control her full Bijuu form like Killerbee. She could only control herself when she released the tails, but not the full Bijuu as I recall. Anyway, she should be like 13 at most at the time of Minato's encounter with Ei and Bi.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Gojita said:


> i too am wondering were Yugito Nii is. In the databoks/fanbooks it is said that Bee looked up to her, even though he was older than her, meaning that she became a jinchuriki before him and possibly could controll her tailed-beast powers better before him, thus she could easily be ready for the battlefield before Bee



bee was like 5 when he became a jin and he is 35 right now the databook also states when nii became a jin  it said 2 years old. and she is 29. maybe they became jin at the same time or bee a little before her


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

2 years old not 7


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The Databook confirmed Yugito's age as 29. As for when the war started, we know it started because of Sandaime Kazekage's disappearance, which happened 20 years ago.
> 
> Considering the flashback's beginning is set at 30 years ago and Minato died 16 years, and as I doubt he fought them during the time between the end of the war and his death (half a year-a year), the flashback moved between 10 and 13 years.



so your saying that shy was 13 back then?

ok, i get it but still gaara was even more usefull at that age with his bijju.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i am going with madara tricking them into leaving some how



nah. too organized for him that it's out of character. the guy fought the fourth hokage with no plan.


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2011)

> This spoilers show us, that Minato was a good commander and honest shinobi.
> He allow Bee killed Kumo's shinobi and safe own shinobis.
> I think, that he hadnt Rasengan. Perhaps this meet was during the 3 World War, when Minato wasnt Hokage. He saw Bijuudama and after start to create a Rasengan. So, i think, he was a 17-18 years old boy.


Cool story bro. Too bad that this chapter is a one big flashback. At least first part of it seems interesting. I wonder were those rebels Kin and Gin allies?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder why was Killerbee even looking up to her, lol. Since she's a white female in a village full of awesome black people, she's bound to be trolled like the rest of the white characters from Kumo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Finally the Minato de hype is coming


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Finally the Minato de hype is coming



I'll have to bump my kumo masters of dehype thread


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I wonder why was Killerbee even looking up to her, lol. Since she's a white female in a village full of awesome black people, she's bound to be trolled like the rest of the white characters from Kumo.



Three words:

Black. Man's. Kryptonite.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, we know Minato is fast Kishi. You've been throwing it in our face since Kakashi Gaiden. Show us some jutsu or something.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Finally the Minato de hype is coming



But Minato retreat because he feared for his people...not because they had no choice 

I remember a thread about Onoki fearing Minato because of that flee-on-sight order and now...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> Cool story bro. Too bad that this chapter is a one big flashback. At least first part of it seems interesting. I wonder were those rebels Kin and Gin allies?



no kin and gin were in the time of the second raikage. their allies would have been long dead by now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

> Finally the Minato de hype is coming



Cool story bro


----------



## vagnard (Jun 8, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Finally the Minato de hype is coming



Wasn't he fighting against both A and B?.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jun 8, 2011)

The losers who got beat by Killer Bee probably had something to do with the kinkaku ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And lol@"flee on sight orders", pretty ironic seeing as how Konoha shat their pants and ran as soon as Bee transformed 



			
				vagnard said:
			
		

> Wasn't he fighting against both A and B?.



Spoiler says he was only fighting A while Bee made his entire army GTFO along with himself


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> But Minato retreat because he feared for his people...not because they had no choice
> 
> I remember a thread about Onoki fearing Minato because of that flee-on-sight order and now...



it's even worse???????????

they retreated because they were afraid according to the spoiler.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> *I remember a thread about Onoki fearing Minato because of that flee-on-sight order and now*...



oh sweet irony:33
should I make the answering thread or should you


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

this chapter does not dehype minato is hypes him even more maybe but not dehype.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 8, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Wasn't he fighting against both A and B?.



It was Army vs Army.

We still don't know if there were any other big names around with them.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Wasn't he fighting against both A and B?.



he seems to fight one vs one against the raikage.
however if he will fight in his base speed against raikage that may well serve to hype him even more.
not that he needs it
its like kishi giving even more feats and powers to RS every time he mentions him.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Hacihibi made a bunch of fodders run! Who cares


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is that person still posting there?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this chapter does not dehype minato is hypes him even more maybe but not dehype.



fighting A is not an accomplishment seeing that sasuke took out his arm and would take out his leg if it were not for gaara 

as for B, i thought the spoiler says that minato remarks something about B not fight him? 

then again, you are de hyped when you kumo


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> oh sweat irony:33
> should I make the answering thread or should you



sweet  shitstorm & mayhem incoming


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2011)

To be fair Sasuke hadnt even full control over his MS powers. So feats>>>>hype as always.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> fighting A is not an accomplishment seeing that sasuke took out his arm and would take out his leg if it were not for gaara
> 
> as for B, i thought the spoiler says that minato remarks soemthing about B not fight him?



but sasuke still could not beat him or bee. and both him and sauske would ahev died if it was not for gaara. but who knows fight did not end gaara should have let both idiots kill themselves. about bee i dont know we better wait for the chapter.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 8, 2011)

i have a feeling about sasuke fans will like this chapter very much.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess this is how A learned about Minato's speed!  A, "oooh Shit! He ran away so fast all I saw was a yellow flash!"

Itachi or Sasuke would of just used Amaterasu!


----------



## Yagami_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Depending on the chapter, it may be that minato got the idea of Rasengan from Bee, rather than Kushina like alot of people thought


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but sasuke still could not beat him or bee. and both him and sauske would ahev died if it was not for gaara. but who knows fight did not end gaara should have let both idiots kill themselves.



yeah but remember that sauske had a target "danzo". he didn't stay to fight. however, if sasuke did get more, he could have taken the raikage out.

and yes, i know i a made a hulk reference but the sad thing is that it's true


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 8, 2011)

if raikage has a shroud on during this exchange the butthurt will be too much in this place.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Raiage wont die for havin his leg cut off


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i have a feeling about sasuke fans will like this chapter very much.



lol no. i like this chapter for one reason. konoha fleeing


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Raiage wont die for havin his leg cut off



but i doubt he could fight sauske with one leg.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

at you guys ? If you're in a battle and you see a Jin go outr of control and Rampage what will you do ? Tire yourself by battling it ? Or letting him wreack havoc against theirs nakamas ?

Please try to think , Minato is strong but how will he beat a rampaging Bijuu plus A and Kumogakure reinforcements ?

One on One he would rape anyone of them


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> But Minato retreat because he feared for his people...not because they had no choice
> 
> I remember a thread about Onoki fearing Minato because of that flee-on-sight order and now...




you mean the one where I specifically asked if the flee on sight meant oonoki might have feared minato?  Show me where I said he was.  You like to twist words.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> yeah but remember that sauske had a target "danzo". he didn't stay to fight. however, if sasuke did get more, he could have taken the raikage out.
> 
> and yes, i know i a made a hulk reference but the sad thing is that it's true



dont know about that if it was not for zestu giving him chakra he would have been a goner vs mei. but who knows i really would not cared who would have won sasuke or A


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> fighting A is not an accomplishment seeing that sasuke took out his arm and would take out his leg if it were not for gaara
> 
> as for B, i thought the spoiler says that minato remarks something about B not fight him?
> 
> then again, you are de hyped when you kumo



not that you like to hear it but it can serve as hype regarding speed comparisions not overall strength.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Hacihibi made a bunch of fodders run! Who cares



ironically thats all minato did, but apparently that makes him the G.O.A.T


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Sasuke was not going to tank that hit lul


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> at you guys ? If you're in a battle and you see a Jin go outr of control and Rampage what will you do ? Tire yourself by battling it ? Or letting him wreack havoc against theirs nakamas ?


there is a difference between smart running and fleeing out of fear


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll lol so hard seeing the haters trying to find ways to make Minato look like < A .. Minato beat the Kyuubi , if he was one on one with the Hachibi he would speedblitz him place a tag and use his Bijuudama against him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> ironically thats all minato did, but apparently that makes him the G.O.A.T



well he technically made madara flee and he is not a fodder. after he hit him with rasengan and put the control seal on him to get the kyuubi out of his control.


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL @ some people getting happy at this short script.  We all know that Kishi loves Minato and will not have him look bad, he may leave the battle but I'm sure he will show them they are no match for him before leaving.  

On another note, all these, insert Minato in random new battles from the past are not doing it for me.  No one can get hurt since they still exist today (or Minato making it to Kyuubi attack).


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> there is a difference between smart running and fleeing out of fear



So when your troops retreat and you're left against a rampaging Bijuu , the next Raikage and the rest of Kumogakure troops isn't it smart to retreat ?


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Uhmm sir you calling madara fodder??


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Sasuke was not going to tank that hit lul



of course he would. 
he has the body of a senju!!!!!!!!!!! the guy tanked raikage's bomb, and even chojiro's hammer......... yes kishi. keep that consistency


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> well he technically made madara flee and he is not a fodder. after he hit him with rasengan and put the control seal on him to get the kyuubi out of his control.



please everyone knows tobidara is mere fodder


----------



## auem (Jun 8, 2011)

so another bogus chapter...which answers perhaps nothing and create more fandom confusions...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

hope the flashback is over already and naruto and bee head for the fighting already.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

vered said:


> not that you like to hear it but it can serve as hype regarding *speed *comparisions not overall strength.



no more speed discussions 

please, i big you


----------



## Yagami_ (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'll lol so hard seeing the haters trying to find ways to make Minato look like < A .. Minato beat the Kyuubi , if he was one on one with the Hachibi he would speedblitz him place a tag and use his Bijuudama against him





Nuzents said:


> he may leave the battle but I'm sure he will show them they are no match for him before leaving.



Keep it coming guys


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> well he technically made madara flee and he is not a fodder. after he hit him with rasengan and put the control seal on him to get the kyuubi out of his control.



flee out of fear. not defeat.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> hope the flashback is over already and naruto and bee head for the fighting already.



Not before fighting A properly please


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

chapter is out


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 8, 2011)

We need make an *Edit Minato Fleeing* thread when this one comes out.  I'm adding tears a pee stain!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Keep it coming guys



A already admited inferiority and Bee trembled upon just * hearing the name of Minato * , yes keep it coming Kishi


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> at you guys ? If you're in a battle and you see a Jin go outr of control and Rampage what will you do ? Tire yourself by battling it ? Or letting him wreack havoc against theirs nakamas ?
> 
> Please try to think , Minato is strong but how will he beat a rampaging Bijuu plus A and Kumogakure reinforcements ?
> 
> One on One he would rape anyone of them



 So Minato confirmed for a strong warrior but not capable to solo a decent army.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> you mean the one where I specifically asked if the flee on sight meant oonoki might have feared minato?  Show me where I said he was.  You like to twist words.



I really do think that Onoki fearing Minato was something you believe and made a thread to see if people share the same opinion as yours


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> We need make an *Edit Minato Fleeing* thread when this one comes out.  I'm adding tears a pee stain!



do it..i dear you


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> chapter is out



where ? 10 char



Hero of Shadows said:


> So Minato confirmed for a strong warrior but not capable to solo a decent army.



Neither Pain could , neither Itachi could , neither Madara could , what's your point ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> I really do think that Onoki fearing Minato was something you believe and made a thread to see if people share the same opinion as yours




Really, is that why I formed it as a question?  Show me where I said Oonoki did fear Minato?  Oh, you can't... It was a legit question since his country was the only known one to issue a flee on sight.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato Wankaze again? guy is dead, has been since day one, let him rest!


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn...the butthurt 

 This will be a good week


----------



## auem (Jun 8, 2011)

if i can't see a link within 5 min,i am gonna neg whoever just said 'chapter is out'...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Neither Pain could , neither Itachi could , neither Madara could , what's your point ?



pain could have solo'd a village if he didn't listen to naruto's bullshit
and madra showed he could basically solo an entire division of 16,000 nin, which is bigger than any army that even existed in minato's time.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Duude  wheres the chapter!!!!!


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 8, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Keep it coming guys



lol A already said Minato was better...Kishi trolls, your setting yourself up man.  I like to stay out of this section until the full ch is out, because the poster normally leaves out a key detail that makes ppl look retarded and your old post can be used against you... #justsayin


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> pain could have solo'd a village if he didn't listen to naruto's bullshit
> and madra showed he could basically solo an entire division of 16,000 nin, which is bigger than any army that even existed in minato's time.



I'm talking about facing Rampaging Hachibi plus Raikage ( A ) plus Kumogakure troops .. 

The moment one of them attacked Hachibi, they would be speedblitzed by A .. Get it ?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Duude  wheres the chapter!!!!!



i dont think it is out yet


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> We need make an *Edit Minato Fleeing* thread when this one comes out.  I'm adding tears a pee stain!



i will edit it in a way were he has a rock village headband. kind of ironic


----------



## Tengu (Jun 8, 2011)

So Konoha retreated, Bee scared them lol.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So Konoha retreated, Bee scared them lol.



Rampaging Hachibi scared them .. You saw how * worthless * they were against Kyuubi what would Konoha's fodders (bar Minato) do against Hachibi ? Nothing


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

If we're doing edits of Minato running away, someone has to put the Itachigrin on both A and B/Hachibi and have them screaming "MINATO! YOU ARE MY NEW LIGHT!"


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'm talking about facing Rampaging Hachibi plus Raikage ( A ) plus Kumogakure troops ..
> 
> The moment one of them attacked Hachibi, they would be speedblitzed by A .. Get it ?



oh your talking about kumo, completely different story
yeah don't fuck with them, they make the shinobi you run from, run from them


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So Konoha retreated, Bee scared them lol.



ok, here is how it happened:

minato: listen guys. we fight all as one against the hachibi and A. i know that i am strong but they are badass mother fuckers for *only me *to handle. 

konoha fodders: don't worry. we are behind 100%.

*bee losses control*

konoha fodders: and by behind you, we mean in konoha under our comfy worm blankets 

minato: you ass fuckers!!!! 

raikage: so......... um they fled?

minato: yeah 

raikage: now what? 

minato: i have to join them 

raikage: does that mean we won? 

minato: good question 

raikage: draw?  

minato: cool


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Really, is that why I formed it as a question?  Show me where I said Oonoki did fear Minato?  Oh, you can't... It was a legit question since his country was the only known one to issue a flee on sight.



Then why make a thread about it if you knew he was afraid of his people's safety ? Or is it because you thought Onoki actually feared Minato who wasn't even Hokage back then .


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol itachi fans ^^^^^ u mad


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

But even then Raikage will be speedblitzed lectured by the Light Running BAMF


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Lol itachi fans ^^^^^ u mad



did someone bring itachi into this?


----------



## auem (Jun 8, 2011)

simply speaking, after sasuke kishi got kumo fetish...kumo this kumo that...


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

Gosh it's like three flashback chapters in the last ten to twelve chapters...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

auem said:


> simply speaking, after sasuke kishi got kumo fetish...kumo this kumo that...



don't hate on kumo
its not their fault their the most badass thing in this manga


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato "ran" from B?
I'd like clarification for this statement. 

But if he indeed did get scared of B, then

Did B just get awesomer than the super mega awesome level he already was?


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

I said itachi fans...


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Gosh it's like three flashback chapters in the last ten to twelve chapters...



not even goo ones


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> did someone bring itachi into this?



My question exactly.

It seemed more like a Freudian slip than anything. The haters are insecure.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

The posting speed here is OVER 9000 

It's hard to keep up with the location of other posts


----------



## Tengu (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> I said itachi fans...



and why would we be mad?


----------



## lathia (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the exciment Minato brings from all sort of fans! 

So, Raikage will learn to accept Naruto and let him pass?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> I said itachi fans...



be mad about what?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the only way B would get awesomer is if Rikudou himself ran from him.

I MEAN MINATO AVOIDED HIM. srsly. The only guy other than Rikudou who solo'd everyone and everything in the manga, got scared 


OF


B!!!


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The posting speed here is OVER 9000
> 
> It's hard to keep up with the location of other posts



that's nothing. just wait something actually happens in a chapter.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The posting speed here is OVER 9000
> 
> It's hard to keep up with the location of other posts


You should have signed up 2 years before you did.


Then you'd know posting speed over 9000


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

adee said:


> I think the only way B would get awesomer is if Rikudou himself ran from him.
> 
> I MEAN MINATO AVOIDED HIM. srsly. The only guy other than Rikudou who solo'd everyone and everything in the manga, got scared
> 
> ...



even batman is scared


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's nothing. just wait something actually happens in a chapter.



When Naruto faces EMS Sasuke/Rinnegan Madara or Edo Itachi/Nagato start to fight I don't even want to imagine how it will be 

This will be OVER 9.000.000


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm.. Intresting spoilers...

Minato >> A + B


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

So A actually exchanged blows with Minato... I guess Madara really was weakened and/or rushing the fight.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Chapter looks interesting, and the forum's reaction, even more so.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato retreats from hachibi and ei. But lets look at it the wrong way n make edit threads with itachi in it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmmm.. Intresting spoilers...
> 
> Minato >> A + B



Selective reading at its worst.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyway, Minato saved this flashback for me. I don't really care for the Kumo bros.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Minato retreats from hachibi and ei. But lets look at it the wrong way n make edit threads with itachi in it.



Because his grin looks funny as hell when it's edited onto people/things, no other reason. Did you miss that whole thread in the KL or what?


----------



## muishot (Jun 8, 2011)

adee said:


> I think the only way B would get awesomer is if Rikudou himself ran from him.
> 
> I MEAN MINATO AVOIDED HIM. srsly. The only guy other than Rikudou who solo'd everyone and everything in the manga, got scared
> 
> ...



Careful now, you have to consider more often than not, the whole chapter will be a lot different than what is provided in the spoilers.  Minato wasn't scared of B.  He was actually worried for B well being.  As for those Konoha's fodders, they're an embarrassment.  The same thing happened in Kakashi Gaiden.  A whole squadron of them couldn't contain the Rock Nins.  Minato dispatched those Rock nins (50 or more) in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> even batman is scared


B is Blakk he ain't no meek
B be bigga than Justice League




Kidding aside, I'm so fucking looking forward to Minato vs A+B in the chapter. If Minato makes even that combo piss their pants, I'm gonna be like Hell YEA!


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Minato retreats from hachibi and ei. But lets look at it the wrong way n make edit threads with itachi in it.



ok, why do you mention itachi as if he was in the chapter?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Then why make a thread about it if you knew he was afraid of his people's safety ? Or is it because you thought Onoki actually feared Minato who wasn't even Hokage back then .




because it's a legit question?  you make too many assumptions


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> not even goo ones



Gosh that means MORE off panelling of interesting battles


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> i will edit it in a way were he has a rock village headband. kind of ironic



Minato: Fled on sight!



Nikushimi said:


> If we're doing edits of Minato running away, someone has to put the Itachigrin on both A and B/Hachibi and have them screaming "MINATO! YOU ARE MY NEW LIGHT!"



I'm going to edit Bee with the Itachi grin saying that and put Sasuke's crying face on Minato!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

muishot said:


> Careful now, you have to consider more often than not, the whole chapter will be a lot different than what is provided in the spoilers.  Minato wasn't scared of B.  He was actually worried for B well being.  As for those Konoha's fodders, they're an embarrassment.  The same thing happened in Kakashi Gaiden.  A whole squadron of them couldn't contain the Rock Nins.  Minato dispatched those Rock nins (50 or more) in a blink of an eye.


Yeah, I agree. Like I said in my other two posts, I'd need clarification on this fight. More likely than not, Minato stopped the battle to prevent B from being devoured by the hachibi.

Maybe B's great resistance to the hachibi is where Minato got the idea of making his son the one responsible for handling kyuubi and demmed him fit enough?

I'm wondering if in addition he planned and laid seed for B to meet and train Naruto in future.

Too much speculation, yeah but I'm willing to bet this chapter is going to answer some good questions.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

adee said:


> Yeah, I agree. Like I said in my other two posts, I'd need clarification on this fight. More likely than not, Minato stopped the battle to prevent B from being devoured by the hachibi.
> 
> Maybe B's great resistance to the hachibi is where Minato got the idea of making his son the one responsible for handling kyuubi and demmed him fit enough?
> 
> ...



The most logic post around


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 8, 2011)

I was addressing you as a itachi fan. Nothing to do with the chapter lol


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 8, 2011)

I really don't see how this chapter implies anyone is stronger than anybody on either end. Then again, I've been here long enough to know how NF reacts to even the slightest amount of power display.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> because it's a legit question?  you make too many assumptions



Every question starts from something the questioner believes but isn't sure about it or if he has absolutely no clue at all .

The way you said "His country did issue a flee-on-sight order" made me believe that you thought Onoki feread Minato but you weren't sure about it.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 8, 2011)

Yondaime said:


> I really don't see how this chapter implies anyone is stronger than anybody on either end. Then again, I've been here long enough to know how NF reacts to even the slightest amount of power display.



Says the man with the Yondaime name and pictures.  Hey we're just saying, if Fleeing on sight when you see Minato is considered hype and shows a difference in powerlevels then Minato fleeing after seeing Bee does the same.  Besides we're just having good fun.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 8, 2011)

Yondaime said:


> I really don't see how this chapter implies anyone is stronger than anybody on either end. Then again, I've been here long enough to know how NF reacts to even the slightest amount of power display.


You just be jealous of the lean mean rappin' machine you blondie


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Every question starts from something the questioner believes but isn't sure about it or if he has absolutely no clue at all .
> 
> The way you said "His country did issue a flee-on-sight order" made me believe that you thought Onoki feread Minato but you weren't sure about it.




The answer is unknown, so it leaves room for discussion.  anyways, no i dont think he was.  This is getting too off topic so thatll be the last post on that


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Minato: Fled on sight!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to edit Bee with the Itachi grin saying that and put Sasuke's crying face on Minato!



edit hachibi with the grin


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> not even goo ones



this one seems actually good it is better then just seeing the other rookies fight they had gotten boring before this new things. iwas actually hoping for sauske to appear and i dont like his fights. i was bored with the other fights. this is not the best but it has my interest.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

lol minato just ran away scared? wow kishi really shot his hype down this chapter. hahahahaha. looks like the yellow flash moniker was given to yondaime because of his ability to run away from fights. he'd flee so fast all you'd see is a yellow flash!


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato+flashback #453=yawn


----------



## slickcat (Jun 8, 2011)

wont be able to stand the amount of minato threads this week again, damn, the guy is such an anomaly, that feats or without feats isnt enough to prove his worth. 

Here we go again


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be Minato VS. Madara version 2.0


----------



## Topher (Jun 8, 2011)

Where in the spoiler does it state minato running away? Everyone knows kishi would never write minato do something like that.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this one seems actually good it is better then just seeing the other rookies fight they had gotten boring before this new things. iwas actually hoping for sauske to appear and i dont like his fights. i was bored with the other fights. this is not the best but it has my interest.



the whole war has been shit, the only good times have been kishi has trolled someone. see this chapter


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2011)

More boring Minato flashbacks when we could have gotten Raikage vs. Naruto...

I am disappoint.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2011)

Topher said:


> Where in the spoiler does it state minato running away? Everyone knows kishi would never write minato do something like that.



He choose to die when he didn't need to, he ran away.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> More boring Minato flashbacks when we could have gotten Raikage vs. Naruto...
> 
> I am disappoint.



the entirety of raikage vs naruto happened last week, I shit you not


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Topher said:


> Where in the spoiler does it state minato running away? Everyone knows kishi would never write minato do something like that.





> A begins, exchanges blows with Minato.
> B changes into his bijū form for a bit.
> *The Konoha army gets scared.
> Konoha retreats.*



There


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

atleast we can stop having those b.s arguments over whether konoha's the strongest village or not. kishi said kumo and iwa were stronger, but people still refused to listen.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

wonder if b's transformation was like 6-tail naruto with bones and everything. would be cool to see b out of control with his bijuu for once.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see Minato and A exchanging blows. Battle of the Yondaime. pek


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> atleast we can stop having those b.s arguments over whether konoha's the strongest village or not. kishi said kumo and iwa were stronger, but people still refused to listen.



It just depends , currently Konoha is better .. 

At part 1 / 2 beggining it was Kumo ..

Overall every shinobis the village formed Konoha would stomp every Village combined 

Just Hashi , Madara , Tobirama , Minato , Itachi , Jiraiya , Orochimaru , Hiruzen , Kakashi , Gai , Sasuke and Naruto would be enough


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2011)

Hell i would be scared too if I had to fight the second strongest Biju 


I predict this will be the big debate of the week


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Where in the spoiler does it state minato running away? Everyone knows kishi would never write minato do something like that.


yeah i feel you. After madara's humilation it seems unlikely that Kishi would dehype Minato in such way.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Can't wait to see Minato and A exchanging blows. Battle of the Yondaime. pek



Same here.. We finally get to see if Raikage had shroud, and if Minato relied on hiraishin to keep up.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

i suggest people to wait for pics and script before concluding anything.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

trolls in our telegrams


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It just depends , currently Konoha is better ..



what
we just saw last chapter fthat raikage could mach naruto, and killerbee stomps tsunade, and darui is a match for kakashi. kumo stomps current konoha.


SageRafa said:


> At part 1 / 2 beggining it was Kumo ..
> 
> Overall every shinobis the village formed Konoha would stomp every Village combined
> 
> Just Hashi , Madara , Tobirama , Minato , Itachi , Jiraiya , Orochimaru , Hiruzen , Kakashi , Gai , Sasuke and Naruto would be enough



:rofl no kishi has already said both kumo, and iwa are stronger than konoha.
even if we took the best in konoha. the best of konoha and iwa would stomp.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 8, 2011)

When did Kishi say Iwa and Kumo were stronger?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato vs. Raikage? 

Looks like *tnorbo* was more correct than we could all imagine; Kumogakure truly is the master of de-hyping.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 8, 2011)

Cromer said:


> When did Kishi say Iwa and Kumo were stronger?



In the official Second Naruto Fanbook that came out last year.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> In the official Second Naruto Fanbook that came out last year.



damnit you ninja'd me


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 8, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> In the official Second Naruto Fanbook that came out last year.



Well their nation is bigger, but that doesnt mean that the individual ninjas are stronger. 

Konoha still has Gai with 7 gates or Yamato...Plus no one knows what Root is really capable of. And considering that Konoha lost 5 Hokage-material shinobis ( 3rd, 4th, Jiraya, Oro, Sasuke) in like...3 years? , I wouldnt say that Kumo is stronger than Konoha.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, Minato. Seems Minato + Konaha were incapable of dealing with A and B, mostly because of B's Hachibi form(regardless of progression). 

Funny how Sasuke one-shotted B, and forced A to hide behind pillars.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 8, 2011)

Really getting tired of Minato.

Show us something different, like Jiraiya doing something other than training brash, self-entitled messiahs. Have him be drinking buddies with the 3rd Raikage, or fight against the four-tails jinchuuriki in the Second Ninja war. Anything.



HawkMan said:


> Lol, Minato. Seems Minato + Konaha were incapable of dealing with A and B, mostly because of B's Hachibi form(regardless of progression).
> 
> Funny how Sasuke one-shotted B, and forced A to hide behind pillars.



The world through the eyes of an Uchiha fan.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 8, 2011)

*It just a Little 5 min fight why y'all so happy........*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Really getting tired of Minato.
> 
> Show us something different, like Jiraiya doing something other than training brash, self-entitled messiahs. Have him be drinking buddies with the 3rd Raikage, or fight against the four-tails jinchuuriki in the Second Ninja war. Anything.
> 
> ...



Same. Minato is starting to get annoying and I'd never though that would happen. Enough of this guy already, focus on Madara and Rikudou.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Minato dodged A's attack, and something tells me it wasn't because of Hiraishin.


of course he dodged otherwise he would be dead.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato dodged A's attack; the first time ever something like that occurred, and something tells me it wasn't because of Hiraishin. 



blacksword said:


> of course he dodged otherwise he would be dead.



You missed the point. But it's okay, you're still just a boy.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> damnit you ninja'd me



So you think A , Killer Bee , Shee , Darui , Omoi , Karui , Gin , Kin , Oonoki , Third Raikage , Second Tsuchikage and Iwa family ( Kurotsuchi , Akatsuchi and the other I don't know the name ) could beat the shinobis I said ? 

Just Hashi and Madara could * potentially * beat them alone .. Madara summons the Kyuubi , Hashi controls the Hachibi(even if he can't control he can surpress it ) .. And then it's a rapestomp ..


----------



## Perzian (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Lol, Minato. Seems Minato + Konaha were incapable of dealing with A and B, mostly because of B's Hachibi form(regardless of progression).
> 
> Funny how Sasuke one-shotted B, and forced A to hide behind pillars.



Sasuke one-shotted B? You mean after he was powned twice by B?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Lol, Minato. Seems Minato + Konaha were incapable of dealing with A and B, mostly because of B's Hachibi form(regardless of progression).
> *
> Funny how Sasuke one-shotted B, and forced A to hide behind pillars. *



Funny how people forget that Sasuke should have died twice against Bee and one time against Raikage with him losing a hand and a leg had it not have been for Gaara


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn, I missed out on posting in the cool thread 

on topic, if the flashback actually ends this week, A will probably still be mad at the end of this chapter.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Minato dodged A's attack; the first time ever something like that occurred, and something tells me it wasn't because of Hiraishin.


                           .


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Funny how people forget that Sasuke should have died twice against Bee and one time against Raikage with him losing a hand and a leg had it not have been for Gaara



Actually twice vs A remember suigetsu and juugo saved his life after plus bee was not even trying and hid in the water to escape. like the hachibi said he did not even need to transform to win.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Minato vs. Raikage?
> 
> Looks like *tnorbo* was more correct than we could all imagine; Kumogakure truly is the master of de-hyping.



I'm glad my genius has finally been recognized


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

The spoilers seem to be indicating that it was all of Konoha (Minato included) against two individuals: A and Bee.



Konoha didn't even win. Disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Minato dodged A's attack; the first time ever something like that occurred, and something tells me it wasn't because of Hiraishin.


Well Raikage is only faster via his shroud form. We'll have to see if he was shrouded or not.


Perzian said:


> Sasuke one-shotted B? You mean after he was powned twice by B?





Tyki Mykk said:


> Funny how people forget that Sasuke should have died twice against Bee and one time against Raikage with him losing a hand and a leg had it not have been for Gaara


Those are all irrelevant, B had no measures of dealing with Amaterasu-thus the impromptu vacation.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

so minato dodges raikage's attack and then goes home?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just one thing why did Bee transform ? Problably A was being pwned or almost dying  just kidding ..

But now really we know that the Jins go out of control when something bad happens as seen with NAruto , so what triggered Bee to go Hachibi Mode ?


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Sasuke one-shotted Bee, but if I recall, he looked completely fine afterwards. Not even a scratch on him.

Worst one-shotting ever. 



Addy said:


> so minato dodges raikage's attack and then goes home?



He'd seen enough.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 8, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Same. Minato is starting to get annoying and I'd never though that would happen. Enough of this guy already, focus on Madara and Rikudou.



As boring as super messiah Minato is, Madara and especially Rikudou are two of the people I would like to see the least.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

so this is how minato and raikage fought *many *times. they never landed a hit on each other 

that's even lammer than minato vs madara


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Sasuke one-shotted Bee, but if I recall, he looked completely find afterwards. Not even a scratch on him.
> 
> Worst one-shotting ever.


he didn't one-shot him, he three-shot him.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2011)

KillerBee two times killed Sasuke, indeed.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

these speed feats talk is annoying. i remember there is a youtube video/gif long time ago from part 1 naruto and it repeatedly had sasuke say "i can see your speed" and sasuke getting pwned. it was funny.


----------



## Negrito (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> so this is how minato and raikage fought *many *times. they never landed a hit on each other



But the spoiler said Minato evaded Raikage... not the other way around.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> Well their nation is bigger, but that doesnt mean that the individual ninjas are stronger.
> 
> Konoha still has Gai with 7 gates or Yamato...Plus no one knows what Root is really capable of. And considering that Konoha lost 5 Hokage-material shinobis ( 3rd, 4th, Jiraya, Oro, Sasuke) in like...3 years? , I wouldnt say that Kumo is stronger than Konoha.



actually no konoha has a higher population than both, so that means their shinobi are of a higher quantity than konoha's


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Sesha said:


> As boring as super messiah Minato is, Madara and especially Rikudou are two of the people would I'd like to see even less.



Such blasphemy; leave at once.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Minato dodged A's attack; the first time ever something like that occurred, and something tells me it wasn't because of Hiraishin.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the point. But it's okay, you're still just a boy.


and sasuke was possibly the second? 

but did minato dodge - what we call - v1 raikage or was it v2?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sasuke one-shotted Bee, but if I recall, he looked completely find afterwards. Not even a scratch on him.
> 
> Worst one-shotting ever.
> 
> ...



One-shotting means instantly and singlehandedly taking out your opponent with one single blow through the entire fight.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So you think A , Killer Bee , Shee , Darui , Omoi , Karui , Gin , Kin , Oonoki , Third Raikage , Second Tsuchikage and Iwa family ( Kurotsuchi , Akatsuchi and the other I don't know the name ) could beat the shinobis I said ?
> 
> Just Hashi and Madara could * potentially * beat them alone .. Madara summons the Kyuubi , Hashi controls the Hachibi(even if he can't control he can surpress it ) .. And then it's a rapestomp ..



in a word. yes


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Funny how Sasuke one-shotted B, and forced A to hide behind pillars.



You mean after B 1 shotted him twice and he was only saved from dieing by his teammates afterwards.

Or when B choose to take advantage of Sasuke's attack to leave the village undetected.  He was hardly one-shotted or defeated.

Really, Minato has already shown the ability to deal with Bijuu attacks with his space/time jutsu, him leaving is not a statement that he can't take a Bijuu, as he already has.  And a stronger one at that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> actually no konoha has a higher population than both, so that means their shinobi are of a higher quantity than konoha's



Population including civilians?



Sesha said:


> One-shotting means instantly and singlehandedly taking out your opponent with one single blow through the entire fight.



I know what it means.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Negrito said:


> But the spoiler said Minato evaded Raikage... not the other way around.



that's even worse. minato dodges the raikage's attacks while minato does nothing


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Actually twice vs A remember suigetsu and juugo saved his life after plus bee was not even trying and hid in the water to escape. like the hachibi said he did not even need to transform to win.


Sasuke cock riders...what can you expect from them ?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Population including civilians?



we don't know, but nothing has indicated that kumo or iwa have larger shinobi populations than konoha.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's even worse. minato dodges the raikage's attacks while minato does nothing



He's implying that the Raikage can't dodge Minato's attacks - if he were to go on the offensive.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sasuke one-shotted Bee, but if I recall, he looked completely find afterwards. Not even a scratch on him.
> 
> Worst one-shotting ever.


That tends to happen when one releases the "choke-hold". Sure, B used Karin to escape but that's not a suitable counter to a repetitious attack. B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu, subsequently removing it from his target.


Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Really, Minato has already shown the ability to deal with Bijuu attacks with his space/time jutsu, him leaving is not a statement that he can't take a Bijuu, as he already has.  And a stronger one at that.


Through Shiki Fuuin, yes...but that probably wasn't in consideration due to the offensive nature of this encounter.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

As a huge Minato fan, I'm not seeing the point of this flashback... He dodges one hit, bee changes, they leave?  Thats retarded.  At least show a decent fight if you're going to take time from the actual plot...


----------



## Negrito (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> that's even worse. minato dodges the raikage's attacks while minato does nothing



Why do you think the Raikage holds so much respect for Minato? Minato sparred his life.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know what it means.



Didn't register the smiley. Never mind.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Where are my spoiler pics ? 

So no one has an idea what caused Bee to go Hachibi Mode ? Perhaps A being overwhelmed ?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> As a huge Minato fan, I'm not seeing the point of this flashback... He dodges one hit, bee changes, they leave?  Thats retarded.  *At least show a decent fight* if you're going to take time from the actual plot...



Be careful what you wish for. 

Kishimoto might display a fight between the two, and something completely opposite your predictions could happen.


----------



## Cold (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think people understand what a "oneshot" is.  It means you only used one attack through the course of the fight, and that one hit defeated the opponent.  Sasuke never one shotted Bee because he attacked Bee several times to no avail before Amaterasu came out.  And Amaterasu didn't even defeat Bee.
----------------------

That aside, now we get to see whether Minato's speed - hirashin really is greater than Raikage in his shroud.  Yayz


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> That tends to happen when one releases the "choke-hold". Sure, B used Karin to escape but that's not a suitable counter to a repetitious attack. B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu, subsequently removing it from his target.



It was still a tentacle there either way, even if Sasuke didn't learn to control it, Hachibi would have still have escaped safely.  

Sasuke would have just lost Karin in the progress, and he would have found a pile of ashes left with no knowledge that it wasn't actually B.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Kishimoto might display a fight between the two, and something completely opposite your predictions could happen.



it's *kumo* everyone knows what the outcome will be.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 8, 2011)

So it?s true, that the new chapter is going to be a flashback. That?s really disappointing. Who cares for flashbacks? We want to see the present. :/


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh look Sasuke fans being dumbfucks, how surprising


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> so minato dodges raikage's attack and then goes home?



Minato didn't want to get into it with a black guy................ make that two black guys.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You mean after B 1 shotted him twice and he was only saved from dieing by his teammates afterwards.
> 
> Or when B choose to take advantage of Sasuke's attack to leave the village undetected.  He was hardly one-shotted or defeated.
> 
> Really, Minato has already shown the ability to deal with Bijuu attacks with his space/time jutsu, him leaving is not a statement that he can't take a Bijuu, *as he already has*.  And a stronger one at that.



With help.



SageRafa said:


> Where are my spoiler pics ?
> 
> So no one has an idea what caused Bee to go Hachibi Mode ? *Perhaps A being overwhelmed?*



Reaching for anything at this point.



tnorbo said:


> it's *kumo* everyone knows what the outcome will be.



Of course. If that wasn't already clear to everyone, then


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

forgive minato, his reflexes aren't on pars with A's
it took him a moment to notice the *kumo* headbands


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jun 8, 2011)

This isnt gonna end well, is it?


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Minato didn't want to get into it with a black guy................ make that two black guys.



no wonder. sasuke did the same  and they had to separate the kingin bros


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Reaching for anything at this point.



Look I asked no one answered ? Why would Bee go Hachibi Mode if someone isn't in danger ? We already know something has to happen to trigger it ..

Tell me what happened in your opinion then Sir 

I'm just trying to find the best explanation * that I want to happen * . Never stated it as a fact


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Look I asked no one answered ? Why would Bee go Hachibi Mode if someone isn't in danger ? We already know something has to happen to trigger it ..
> 
> Tell me what happened in your opinion then Sir



he saw A beating minato, so he decided to give him more of a challenge


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> He's implying that the Raikage can't dodge Minato's attacks - if he were to go on the offensive.



lol i know.

i am just trolling


----------



## mayumi (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> As a huge Minato fan, I'm not seeing the point of this flashback... He dodges one hit, bee changes, they leave?  Thats retarded.  At least show a decent fight if you're going to take time from the actual plot...



its more of plot for A and B than minato or naruto. it seems kishi is pandering for the movie thats going to be released in July.

same time last year we were having mianto flashbacks with movie coming out with him in it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2011)

*Minato seems to know a lot about being a Junchuuriki. I wonder if he was alive he would teach many things to Naruto.*


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> he saw A beating minato, so he decided to give him more of a challenge



Yes Perfect Logic at his best


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Negrito said:


> Why do you think the Raikage holds so much respect for Minato? Minato sparred his life.



kisame is the only jesus here


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> so minato dodges raikage's attack and then goes home?


of course, he knows what will happen when one faces A and/ or bee: necks will be snapped, bodies will be pierced, chests will be blown, heads will roll!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Look I asked no one answered ? Why would Bee go Hachibi Mode if someone isn't in danger ? We already know something has to happen to trigger it ..
> 
> Tell me what happened in your opinion then Sir



They fought...equally. 

Bee didn't transform voluntarily, he did so because he couldn't control the Eight-Tails at that point in time. Thus, Raikage wouldn't need to have been in danger to warrant a sudden and uncontrolled change in Bee.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> kisame is the only jesus here



There is only one Son of God.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 8, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> As a huge Minato fan, I'm not seeing the point of this flashback... He dodges one hit, bee changes, they leave?  Thats retarded.  At least show a decent fight if you're going to take time from the actual plot...



Kishi knew the deal, as I said before Minato has nothing to harm the Raikage. Minato was fleeing for his life.

Sasuke charges into Kumo rather it bee their Jinchuuriki or Kage, and you have Minato running from them??????????????

Minato a scary ass mofo


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes Perfect Logic at his best



you know its true

it's not my fault he wanted to fuck with *kumo*


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> It was still a tentacle there either way, even if Sasuke didn't learn to control it, Hachibi would have still have escaped safely.
> 
> Sasuke would have just lost Karin in the progress, and he would have found a pile of ashes left with no knowledge that it wasn't actually B.


Incorrect, Amaterasu unabated would have consumed that entire area-especially given the amount of chakra Sasuke devoted to it. It would burn for an entire week, consuming everything within the vacinity. I'll reiterate, B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu.

With help
With help
With help


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 8, 2011)

People on these forums...i have to check in breaks because they make a big deal about nothing.  We don't know why Minato and others where even there....I doubt their objective was to kill/battle, most likely just scouting and so Minato would not fight a pointless battle.  I'm not a huge Minato fan but he is awesome... as portrayed by Kishi.  I don't see him looking bad this chapter so I will wait.

On antoher point, this has been flashback city in both anime and manga.  Getting bored and I want an advance in plot


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jun 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> There is only one Son of God.



 Read the manga dude,he had two sons one chose the Dark Side and his descendants are the Uchiha the other founded the hippie clan.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

minato is no pain, he can't defeat bijuu.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> There is only one Son of God.



yes and that is kisame. jesus is just a kisame wannabe


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Incorrect, Amaterasu unabated would have consumed that entire area-especially given the amount of chakra Sasuke devoted to it. It would burn for an entire week, consuming everything within the vacinity. I'll reiterate, B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu.



How does Sasuke survive if Amaterasu is "consuming everything within the vacinity"?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> There is only one Son of God.


that is so wrong. 

now i'm worried about my fate for laughing at that.


----------



## Negrito (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> kisame is the only jesus here



You are mistaken here. Minato was the one who gave his life for the sin of the Ninja world. He is Jesus, accept it.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> They fought...equally.
> 
> Bee didn't transform voluntarily, he did so because he couldn't control the Eight-Tails at that point in time. Thus, Raikage wouldn't need to have been in danger to warrant a sudden and uncontrolled change in Bee.



Yeah they fought equally but then suddenly out of *nowhere * like you say Bee will tap into Hachibi's power and go berserk ..

If A is fighting equally why would Bee resort to that ? Explain it to me please


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 8, 2011)

Raikage totaly dominated Sasuke and SUsanoo would have changed shit against a guy who can sut Hachibi's horns like butter. Sasuke would have bein dead if not for his teammates also according to Raikage no one could surpass Minato


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah they fought equally but then suddenly out of *nowhere * like you say Bee will tap into Hachibi's power and go berserk ..
> 
> If A is fighting equally why would Bee resort to that ? Explain it to me please



It has nothing to do with A.

Bee just couldn't control the Hachibi. *It wasn't his choice* to transform.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> minato is no pain, he can't defeat bijuu.



Like Pain was overwhelmed by just KN6 and KN8 tanked his best attack ? 

When Minato succesfully beated the Kyuubi , and before being divided


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah they fought equally but then suddenly out of *nowhere * like you say Bee will tap into Hachibi's power and go berserk ..
> 
> If A is fighting equally why would Bee resort to that ? Explain it to me please



when, when will you realize the error of your ways.
why do you continue to doubt
kumo are the masters of de-hype:los
sasuke,naruto, minato is the only left to troll


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Negrito said:


> You are mistaken here. Minato was the one who gave his life for the sin of the Ninja world. He is Jesus, accept it.



that's itachi. he died foe the sins of uchiha, danzou, and konoha


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Incorrect, Amaterasu unabated would have consumed that entire area-especially given the amount of chakra Sasuke devoted to it. It would burn for an entire week, consuming everything within the vacinity. I'll reiterate, B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu.



That's nothing but make-believe. The only one Sasuke saved by controlling Amaterasu is Karin. B would have escaped even if he hadn't.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> It has nothing to do with A.
> 
> Bee just couldn't control the Hachibi. *It wasn't his choice* to transform.



But as we seen with Naruto he doesn't use the Kyuubi always .. He couldn't control it in the Wave Arc and he didn't go V2 berserk ..

That is what I'm saying everytime Naruto went berserk either someone died ( Hinata ) or someone was mocking Sasuke ( Orochimaru ) ...


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

still no pics?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But as we seen with Naruto he doesn't use the Kyuubi always .. He couldn't control it in the Wave Arc and he didn't go V2 berserk ..
> 
> That is what I'm saying everytime Naruto went berserk either someone died ( Hinata ) or someone was mocking Sasuke ( Orochimaru ) ...



on a serious note.
remeber naruto has a stronger seal than bee.
really anything could have set him off.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Like Pain was overwhelmed by just KN6 and KN8 tanked his best attack ?
> 
> When Minato succesfully beated the Kyuubi , and before being divided


Pain said that he would make bigger Chibaku Tensei. Read the manga

Lol Without Kushina's and Sarutobi's help he wouldn't do shit to Kyuibi. let alone defeat him. And Shiki Fujin=/= victory, at best it was draw.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Read the manga dude,he had two sons one chose the Dark Side and his descendants are the Uchiha the other founded the hippie clan.





Addy said:


> yes and that is kisame. jesus is just a kisame wannabe





And more flashbacks...great...this better have a point.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Like Pain was overwhelmed by just KN6 and KN8 tanked his best attack ?



Pein was weakened and had already wasted a shit loads of chakra fighting many Konoha shinobi, SM Naru + frog army etc etc when he faced the Kyuubi.


----------



## Negrito (Jun 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> It has nothing to do with A.
> 
> Bee just couldn't control the Hachibi. *It wasn't his choice* to transform.



Funny how you're regarding your opinion as fact (without proof as of yet) while swatting down his.


----------



## Ciardha (Jun 8, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *Minato seems to know a lot about being a Junchuuriki. *



Which he learned from Kushina- who taught him the Whirlpool seals as well. Kushina could teach Naruto more- first hand knowledge. It wasn't just because he had a undeservedly low opinion of his own ability to be a father parenting a child alone, or his deep love of her, that he wanted Kushina to live. He wanted her to stay alive so she could not just mother Naruto, but so she could guide Naruto in how to gradually control the Kyuubi.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Pain said that he would make bigger Chibaku Tensei. Read the manga
> 
> Lol Without Kushina's and Sarutobi's help he wouldn't do shit to Kyuibi. let alone defeat him. And Shiki Fujin=/= victory, at best it was draw.



Yes he said but now *show * the feat .. It never happened so he can't make it .. In that way Jiraiya said he would beat Itachi plus Kisame , then it means Jiraiya > Itachi plus Kisame is canon ? 

No .. So we don't use statement we use feats .. Show me him doing or he can't ..


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Pein was weakened and had already wasted a shit loads of chakra fighting many Konoha shinobi, SM Naru + frog army etc etc when he faced the Kyuubi.


and not to mention that even in such a weak state, he implied that could still make CT even bigger...


----------



## Dboy2008 (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Incorrect, Amaterasu unabated would have consumed that entire area-especially given the amount of chakra Sasuke devoted to it. It would burn for an entire week, consuming everything within the vacinity. I'll reiterate, B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu.
> 
> With help
> With help
> With help





What makes you think that Bee would simply sit there in the lake as the lake itself burned away? The way I see it, Bee would have continued the battle if Taka wouldn't have left. And he probably would have did some damage, since Suigetsu and Karin were completely out of commission and Juugo and Sasuke were weakened


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Pein was weakened and had already wasted a shit loads of chakra fighting many Konoha shinobi, SM Naru + frog army etc etc when he faced the Kyuubi.



That was not my point I'm not trying to say Minato > Pain , simply wanted to prove his logic wrong .. Pain never defeat a Bijuu on panel , Minato did , nothing more nothing less , I don't want to start a flame in my opinion Pain is stronger than Minato


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> on a serious note.
> remeber naruto has a stronger seal than bee.
> really anything could have set him off.



Wasn't Gaara's seal made purposefully weak? So even weak seals are affected by the Jinchuriki's emotions.

If so then it seems unlikely that the Hachibi would randomly come out.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 8, 2011)

A got his attack dodged for the first time by minato lol kishi is really sticking it to the haters


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Wasn't Gaara's seal made purposefully weak? So even weak seals are affected by the Jinchuriki's emotions.
> 
> If so then it seems unlikely that the Hachibi would randomly come out.



I don't think I understand what your saying.

yes gaara had a weak seal too, but he would also transform at the drop of a dime, so aren't you actually proving my point.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> And more flashbacks...great...this better have a point.



so you use the stamp against yourself? good. you  are understanding the truth


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Pein was weakened and had already wasted a shit loads of chakra fighting many Konoha shinobi, SM Naru + frog army etc etc when he faced the Kyuubi.



You do realize that his link to Gedou Mazou makes it rather likely that he was employing the chakra of all the beasts which had already been sealed in it in his fight?


----------



## lathia (Jun 8, 2011)

Uchihatards are truly hilarious; they ignore the author's point of view and regard their assumptions as irrefutable facts. Toss in a couple of trolling smiley faces and they sit and wait for a fish to bite.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That was not my point I'm not trying to say Minato > Pain , simply wanted to prove his logic wrong .. Pain never defeat a Bijuu on panel , Minato did , nothing more nothing less , I don't want to start a flame in my opinion Pain is stronger than Minato



Oh, all right.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

lathia said:


> Uchihatards are truly hilarious; they ignore the author's point of view and regard their assumptions as irrefutable facts. Toss in a couple of trolling smiley faces and they sit and wait for a fish to bite.



stop acting like a noob and join the fun


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

so minato and raikge did not exchange blows?



> 474 (102 members & 372 guests)



so manny banned people


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> Yes he said but now show the feat .. It never happened so he can't make it .. In that way Jiraiya said he would beat Itachi plus Kisame , then it means Jiraiya > Itachi plus Kisame is canon ?
> 
> No .. So we don't use statement we use feats .. Show me him doing or he can't ..


So what? If Pain didn't waste his chakra on Konoha and Naruto before facing Kyubi he would've easily tamed Kyubi with Chibaku Tensei.

I can easily accept the notion of Jiraya>Itachi + Kisame


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That was not my point I'm not trying to say Minato > Pain , simply wanted to prove his logic wrong .. Pain never defeat a Bijuu on panel , Minato did , nothing more nothing less , I don't want to start a flame in my opinion Pain is stronger than Minato



Minato didn't defeat the Kyuubi 
He died only to seal half of the Kyuubi which could have broken free many times . At best it's a draw

What would Minato do without Kushinas chains ?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 8, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I don't think I understand what your saying.
> 
> yes gaara had a weak seal too, but he would also transform at the drop of a dime, so aren't you actually proving my point.



Well, you're saying that with a weak seal, the Bijuu might just randomly come out (without provocation).

I went to Gaara/Shukaku, where I vaguely recall him having a seal that was weak on purpose. Even he needed some emotional stimulant in order for Shukaku to come out. Note that a thirst for blood fulfilled this for him once or twice (a thirst we've never seen in Bee btw). Also note that Gaara's normal sand manipulation wasn't an example of Shukaku coming out.

Hence I think it's unlikely that the Hachibi would come up if they were winning the battle, as what would the catalyst be?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize that his link to Gedou Mazou makes it rather likely that he was employing the chakra of all the beasts which had already been sealed in it in his fight?



I do see that as an option but I doubt that is how it happened, Rinnegan clearly gave  him "more potent" chakra as that Anbu remarked when he blasted them on the rooftop + he was an Uzumaki, I think he just had a large chakra supply, I could be wrong though. And it was clear that CST takes a huge toll on him


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> so minato and raikge did not exchange blows?
> 
> 
> 
> so manny banned people


if they did, minato would likely have died then.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh good lord.

First Kishi ignites some pairing war shit two chapters ago, and now he gets the Minato "debate" going again.

Why does this chapter even need to exist?  Damn I am beginning to hate this arc.  It's almost as shitty as the _last_ one.


----------



## lathia (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> stop acting like a noob and join the fun



Acting like a noob? lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2011)

*How are you people taking conclusions from an unclear spoiler? Let's wait for the chapter and them we will be able to know how and why did Minato leave the fight...*


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> if they did, minato would likely have died then.



i don't know. i thought minato landed a hit or two before running away.


----------



## Egotism (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato week again


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Well, you're saying that with a weak seal, the Bijuu might just randomly come out (without provocation).
> 
> I went to Gaara/Shukaku, where I vaguely recall him having a seal that was weak on purpose. Even he needed some emotional stimulant in order for Shukaku to come out. Note that a thirst for blood fulfilled this for him once or twice (a thirst we've never seen in Bee btw). Also note that Gaara's normal sand manipulation wasn't an example of Shukaku coming out.
> 
> Hence I think it's unlikely that the Hachibi would come up if they were winning the battle, as what would the catalyst be?



ok I understand now. remeber though that gaara's blood lust was partially because of shukaku, and he seemed to let it out quite abit if you ask me.
once he let it out just because their was a full moon. so something as stressful as a battle would probably lead to killerbee letting his loose. regardless of additional emotional stimulus


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 8, 2011)

This chapter is clear proof that Minato is faster then Raikage in base speed since he dodge his attack without some cheap movement prediction ability like the sharingan's


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Oh good lord.
> 
> First Kishi ignites some pairing war shit two chapters ago, and now he gets the Minato "debate" going again.
> 
> Why does this chapter even need to exist?  Damn I am beginning to hate this arc.  It's almost as shitty as the _last_ one.



training arc?


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2011)

He deserves this dehype. Really some people think that Minato can beat Kakuzu,Deidara and Sasori at the same time.


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize that his link to Gedou Mazou makes it rather likely that he was employing the chakra of all the beasts which had already been sealed in it in his fight?



Nagato wasn't linked to Gedou Mazou. And if he was, he wouldn't have ran out of chakra. Plus Konan wouldn't tell him to stop because he already used up so much chakra.


----------



## auem (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize t*hat his link to Gedou Mazou *makes it rather likely that he was employing the chakra of all the beasts which had already been sealed in it in his fight?



that part always make me confused....actually we don't see gedo there..Tora-chan  ....chakra rod was there....but pain's last jutsu was* ged*o rinne tensei...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Minato didn't defeat the Kyuubi
> He died only to seal half of the Kyuubi which could have broken free many times . At best it's a draw
> 
> What would Minato do without Kushinas chains ?



The same thing .. He alread outrunned the Kyuubi once why shouldn't he be able to do it again ? Binding his movements was just a way to make it more effective instead of chasing the Kyuubi around Konoha ..

But I already said Pain > Minato , not by much but he is ..


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 8, 2011)

this reminds of the the chapter where people thought sasuke one shot raikage... with the rick flair pic lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Where is my Zetsu...I miss him so very much so. 

So flashbacks, not surprised. Seems interesting to me. I hope the chapter comes out early like last week.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> training arc?



The Kage arc.

Ya know, five Kage meeting, Sasuke, THE DAAARRRRKNESSS.  Naruto prostrating himself and crying in the dirt.  Sakura taking fails to new levels.  More DAAARRRRKNESSS for Sasuke.  Danzo being wasted for Uchiha hype.  Naruto hyperventilating.  The arc mercifully ending with Naruto doing a death pact with Sasuke.....

(The Kisame vs Bee battle was cool..but...)

Yeah.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 8, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize that his link to Gedou Mazou makes it rather likely that he was employing the chakra of all the beasts which had already been sealed in it in his fight?



Maybe..

But when Pein attacked Konoha, the rest of The Akatsuki were supposed to be sealing Bee.That requires Gedo Mazo.

And Tobi said that using the chakra of the beasts is risky and sets their plans further back.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats obvious, why Minato left the battlefield: all comrades were gone, in front of him crazy Bee, which cant control himself and kill all, and A with army of shinobi. He should to stay alone and fight? No, he is not idiot.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 8, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *How are you people taking conclusions from an unclear spoiler? Let's wait for the chapter and them we will be able to know how and why did Minato leave the fight...*



cause he was on his solo whilst konoha bitches ran. 
Bottom line is kumo aint nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2011)

> Thats obvious, why Minato left the battlefield: all comrades were gone, in front of him crazy Bee, which cant control himself and kill all, and A with army of shinobi. He should to stay alone and fight? No, he is not idiot.


Yes because he is strong enough to take on 3 Aka members.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

With help


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The same thing .. He alread outrunned the Kyuubi once why shouldn't he be able to do it again ? Binding his movements was just a way to make it more effective instead of chasing the Kyuubi around Konoha ..
> 
> But I already said Pain > Minato , not by much but he is ..



If he is alone he will seal half of the Kyuubi's chakra, that is if Kyuubi doesn't take his head in the process while the other half will be free.
Who would be the winner here?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Where is my Zetsu...I miss him so very much so.
> 
> So flashbacks, not surprised. Seems interesting to me. I hope the chapter comes out early like last week.





Edward Newgate said:


> With help



Oh shit my hopes became real...I hope I get a million dollars today


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> How does Sasuke survive if Amaterasu is "consuming everything within the vacinity"?


He wouldn't have, it seems to seek living organisms, or perhaps the chakra within. It's impossible to construct a working explanation due to missing information. We just know it spreads and remains for 7 days without alleviation. 
With help


bearzerger said:


> That's nothing but make-believe. The only one Sasuke saved by controlling Amaterasu is Karin. B would have escaped even if he hadn't.





Dboy2008 said:


> What makes you think that Bee would simply sit there in the lake as the lake itself burned away? The way I see it, Bee would have continued the battle if Taka wouldn't have left. And he probably would have did some damage, since Suigetsu and Karin were completely out of commission and Juugo and Sasuke were weakened


Wouldn't Sasuke know it was a henge once it was incinerated? All Sasuke would have to do is redirect the existing flames or recast the jutsu. 

The point has always been B possessed no counter to Amaterasu, circumstances conveniently prevented his defeat. On the other hand, it appears Minato can't deal with Bijuu absent Shiki Fuuin.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato retreating?  I don't believe it, maybe the konoha troops just have a different definition of retreat is all.

B and A:  Ha Ha now we have a full bijuu and a really fast ninja, and no one could ever fight something like that and succeed. :rofl

Minato:  Hmmm.... Uses space time barrier to port the hachibi and A into the upper part of the Earth's atmosphere so that they burn up on reintry.

Ramdom Fodder 1:  Wow that hachibi sure was scary. Well now that Minato's killed absolutely everything  I guess we should retreat.

Radom Fodder 2:  Yeah, you're right, but I think they have a different world for retreating after you've killed everyone.

Random Fodder 1: Really? What is it?

Minato: Duh, Winning!


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

There were talking about Hiraishin.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

*in conclusion*

so this chapter we managed to prove, and disprove two notions.
1. minato>A
2.minato needs flying thunder god to move faster.
that is all


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I do see that as an option but I doubt that is how it happened, Rinnegan clearly gave  him "more potent" chakra as that Anbu remarked when he blasted them on the rooftop + he was an Uzumaki, I think he just had a large chakra supply, I could be wrong though. And it was clear that CST takes a huge toll on him



Nagato's chakra levels really make no sense. Even with Rinnegan and Uzumaki blood. If you compare what he did with anyone else even the jinchuuriki look like nothing. All those high level summons and those crazy haxxed jutsu he used as if they were nothing. He should have some additional power source. Well, we won't ever find out for sure since it's not vital to the story in the least.



Mephissto said:


> Nagato wasn't linked to Gedou Mazou. And if he was, he wouldn't have ran out of chakra. Plus Konan wouldn't tell him to stop because he already used up so much chakra.



Yes, he was linked to GM and he didn't run out of chakra per se he ran out of lifeforce. It hasn't been properly defined yet in how far lifeforce relates to chakra. Seeing how we know that GM robs you of your lifeforce if you use it Nagato's end makes a lot more sense if he used GM to bring all those people back to life.




畜生道 said:


> Maybe..
> 
> But when Pein attacked Konoha, the rest of The Akatsuki were supposed to be sealing Bee.That requires Gedo Mazo.



And do we know that while another bijuu is put into it that one can not make use of the chakra already sealed within the statue? I don't think so.



> And Tobi said that using the chakra of the beasts is risky and sets their plans further back.



I think it's safe to say that Tobi was talking about "his" plans and not about the ones Nagato had.


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2011)

*Now it is clear.Hirashin.*

Minato used his hirashin to avoid A's V1. Without it he would have been blitzed. Really as i thought. This makes RM Naruto fastest in base. So at least this manga has some common sense. No way base Minato was faster than Raikage in his shroud.


----------



## Penance (Jun 8, 2011)

Oho...


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 8, 2011)

*Lol, it was Hiraishin.*

Many were stating Raikage's words excluded Hiraishin. It sounds silly now but a majority of proponents set aside logic and Canon in favor of "the flavor of the week". 

This week's flavor is Minato using Hiraishin to outspeed Raikage. Who would have thunk?? It's not like he acquired the moniker from the jutsu....

-_-

Shi stated Raikage moves faster than Minato, and that's true absent Space/Time jutsus. That's what some of us we're trying to say all along-thank you Kishi for remaining consistent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 8, 2011)

Indeed. Minato is only faster than Raikage because of Hiarashin.

Just as thought


----------



## Hitt (Jun 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> Minato used his hirashin to avoid A's V1. Without it he would have been blitzed. Really as i thought. This makes RM Naruto fastest in base.



Umm..no.

A specifically said "his fastest speed".  That implies full power.  V2, or whatever the hell you want to call it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> Minato used his hirashin to avoid A's V1. Without it he would have been blitzed.



Correct.



> Really as i thought. This makes RM Naruto fastest in base.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

how. Rm got outspeeded with V1 too
all this says is that raikage>both naruto and minato in speed.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, in the end it was Hiraishin. Minato still was awesome though this chapter.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 8, 2011)

Unknown said:


> His reaction speed had to be faster than A's fastest speed...



which says nothing of minato's actual speed.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 8, 2011)

His reaction speed had to be faster than A's fastest speed...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Umm..no.
> 
> A specifically said "his fastest speed".  That implies full power.  V2, or whatever the hell you want to call it.



His fastest speed *AT THE TIME.* Looked like V1 to me. Not to mention it would have actually been pierced by a Kunai, so it's nowhere near what A is now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

Plus we really shouldn't take the translation as 100%. MS make mistakes. Lets wait for better translation.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 8, 2011)

A said: "My full speed". Thats mean V2. Did you read chapter by eyes?


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 8, 2011)

Minato used Hiraishin, but did A use "V2"? It didn't look like it, but he said it was his full speed. Didn't he have it yet? Art mess-up by Kishi? Translation error? What is it?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 8, 2011)

Harbour said:


> A said: "My full speed". Thats mean V2. Did you read chapter by eyes?



Yes he did say that but you have to remember that this was at the lest 16 years ago.So there may be chance that A does not have V2 let.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

> A said: "My full speed". Thats mean V2. Did you read chapter by eyes?


Does it really matter? It became clear that Raikage in base speed> Minato without hiraishin.


----------



## manga genius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Official: Raikage can't touch Minato*

Some forum members were even saying Raikage can land hits on Minato easilly, Minato would get outclassed etc.

Now we see the opposite is true


----------



## blacksword (Jun 8, 2011)

aren't you the guy who said that Raikage was speaking about Minato's base speed last week?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Sasuke know it was a henge once it was incinerated? All Sasuke would have to do is redirect the existing flames or recast the jutsu.
> 
> The point has always been B possessed no counter to Amaterasu, circumstances conveniently prevented his defeat. On the other hand, it appears Minato can't deal with Bijuu absent Shiki Fuuin.



As weakened as Sasuke was by his first conscious use of Amaterasu I kinda doubt it would have been quite so easy. He had serious trouble afterwards. 

Also Amaterasu has lost quite a lot of its hype recently. I wouldn't be surprised if ultimately it was downgraded so far that the black bijuu chakra for some reason doesn't burn.

As for circumstances conveniently preventing his defeat I don't think that's an argument you can make considering how Sasuke was twice pretty much brought back from the brink of death by his teammates.

Finally we don't know whether Minato could deal with bijuu absent Shiki Fuuin. Even if he didn't have a jutsu as destructive as Amaterasu. That guy's hiraishin in all its variants is crazily haxxed. Don't forget he can just teleport the bijuu dama to another seal. If he put a seal on the bijuu like he put on Madara he could just send it straight back against it and I dare say the bijuu would feel that.


----------



## Koi (Jun 8, 2011)

BEE IS SO CUTE, DEAR GOD.  I actually kind of loved this chapter. :3


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Minato used Hiraishin, but did A use "V2"? It didn't look like it, but he said it was his full speed. Didn't he have it yet? Art mess-up by Kishi? Translation error? What is it?



the whole V1 and 2 is the forum invention.as you can see his shroud did have the sparkles around it.its basicly how much chakra the raikage puts in his shroud.
he also had that cover around his head.
it may also indicates that raikage did use his full speed gainst naruto as well.
anyway regarding naruto i think it will become clearer later on.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 8, 2011)

People do tend to make a god out of Minato but you can't deny that the guy was good.... obviously he was not invincible cause he's dead now but he still was quite a talented shinobi ... anyway nice flashback... A was cool in his younger days ...now he tend to get on my nerve with his anger management problem


----------



## Mariko (Jun 8, 2011)

Well...

Good Chapter, despite of the FB...

However, kishi should have named his manga "Minato"...


----------



## sicmofo (Jun 8, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me the point of arguing whether Minato is faster than A with or without Hiraishin (Base vs FTG vs V1/2)

At the end of the day Minato clearly outclassed A in terms of combat ability.
and to those stating that A might not have learned V2 shroud at that point 16 years ago, did it ever cross your mind that if Minato had'nt died he would have something else up his sleeve?

I'm not a Minato fan or anything but reading the recent posts which have been cropping up claiming satisfaction because "Minato DOES need FTG to outspeed A's "physical" speed" is quite shallow, and quite pointless to be perfectly honest. You could call it a fun fact if you must.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 8, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Incorrect, Amaterasu unabated would have consumed that entire area-especially given the amount of chakra Sasuke devoted to it. It would burn for an entire week, consuming everything within the vacinity. I'll reiterate, B survived because Sasuke learned to control Amaterasu.
> 
> last chapter.
> last chapter.
> last chapter.



Except the fire on the tentacle he was hiding in either never caught on fire, or was put out by the water, so he would have been perfectly fine there till he could leave.

Also, you are comparing the fire in a gigantic forest (And augmented by Kirin) to it being basically entirely surrounded by water.  Despite how long it burned before Sasuke put it out, it ever spread to the surrounding terrain *at all*, and nothing suggests it just would happen to eventually when it felt like it.  If it didn't spread when it was laying on the ground on fire, is the fire like "oh, we'll I've burned for 3 hours now, I am kinda bored, I guess I should start to spread some."


----------



## Koi (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey can we call it Beefist instead of brofist from now on?


----------



## Samochan (Jun 8, 2011)

What happened to Naru vs Raikage? 

Kishi, I am disapoint 

Was good chappy tho xp


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 8, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Well...
> 
> Good Chapter, despite of the FB...
> 
> However, kishi should have named his manga "Minato"...



nannh, the man can't really lose.  He can instantly get out a bad situation and so it would be boring after a while.  Just like, who is he going to own next.  I understand most manga the main char will eventually win, but its nice to see them lose from time to time.  Minato doesn't really lose..


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Jun 8, 2011)

This war arc doesn't really have much of the war going on. I'm not really sure what to say about this. This does make me wonder how long the actual war would be if we took out all the flashbacks though. I don't mind flashbacks but isn't a bit much having them so consistantly?


----------



## Neptun (Jun 8, 2011)

this chapter lacks Yugito


----------



## Suibi (Jun 8, 2011)

While everyone talking about power tier and those speed shit, Somehow, the best part in this chap for me is the brotherhood moment between A and Bee. 

It's might be only me who prefer to see how Kishi develop his characs more. That healthy and positive relationship is so adorable, especially this is really rare staffs in this series. 

Feel bad a bit for don't care a shit with power level, lol.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I liked the chapter, which is saying a lot since it consisted entirely of flashbacks.

We got to see the confrontation between Minato and Raikage/Bee, which helped elevate this chapter above mediocrity.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 8, 2011)

Suibi said:


> While everyone talking about power tier and those speed shit, Somehow, the best part in this chap for me is the brotherhood moment between A and Bee.
> 
> It's might be only me who prefer to see how Kishi develop his characs more. That healthy and positive relationship is so adorable, especially this is really rare staffs in this series.
> 
> Feel bad a bit for don't care a shit with power level, lol.



I'm the same as you.I would have gave this chapter a 10 if not for knowing that it would have ever one talking about who can kill who.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jun 8, 2011)

I am just glad we didnt get that fairy mode or the eternal sage/kyuubi bs people were talking about.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 8, 2011)

Suibi said:


> While everyone talking about power tier and those speed shit, Somehow, the best part in this chap for me is the brotherhood moment between A and Bee.
> 
> It's might be only me who prefer to see how Kishi develop his characs more. That healthy and positive relationship is so adorable, especially this is really rare staffs in this series.
> 
> Feel bad a bit for don't care a shit with power level, lol.



I agree with you 100% 

The character interactions are what I loved the most about this chapter.


----------



## Arnekun (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone else notice how Bee's hair changed in the middle of the battle with the Iwagakure ninja?  And how A and Bee were holding up the wrong arms to do the lariat on that Iwagakure ninja?  Still an awesome chapter though, and by the sounds of it, Bee is the previous 8-tails Jinchuuriki's cousin.  Cool


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohana is super late for the full spoiler script.
Anyways, the spoiler thread is closed, posting the script here. Might be useful later.



> 拳で分かりあう!それが兄弟!!
> 
> どこかに隠れて
> エー　行くぞビー
> ...


----------



## blacksword (Jun 9, 2011)

Can someone translate(from the script) the sentence where Raikage commented on his speed? I want to know whether "Full speed" was a mistranslation by MS or not.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

Minato was what made the chapter awesome.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else think the third Kumo shinobi is the previous C?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2011)

He doesn't look special enough.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 10, 2011)

The current C doesn't look special either.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you think the letter is derivative of power/rank? Is C higher up than Darui?


----------



## navy (Jun 10, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Do you think the letter is derivative of power/rank? Is C higher up than Darui?



Dar*ui* doesnt have a code name like the rest of them. His name is an adjective just like Sam*ui* and Ats*ui*. A, B (Bee) and C (shii) all use english letters.

So to answer your question, no.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 11, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Do you think the letter is derivative of power/rank? Is C higher up than Darui?


No, I think it indicates the support-centered shinobi.
A is the codename for the next hokage.
B is the codename for A's tag team partner and protector.
C is the codename for the shinobi providing support (genjutsu, medical ninjutsu, etc.) for A.

A character named D hasn't been brought up. Though a character named J has.


----------



## narutored23 (Jun 11, 2011)

*how many kunais did minato pack*

Link removed


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 11, 2011)

I counted around 30 or so thrown, he probably tossed more.  He probably packed more as well, considering he left them all there when they were called to retreat.


----------



## DeadNinjaWalking (Jun 11, 2011)

2, others are just shadow clone kunais.


----------

